# Fenzi Fans



## rabernet

So - figured I'd just start a new thread, since we sort of hijacked the Susan Garrett thread. And the split I asked for didn't exactly split off all of the Fenzi discussion like I had envisioned when requesting it, so it's now split in two threads and a wee bit confusing. 

ANYWHOOOOOO.......

So - just wondering how folks are enjoying their classes and their FB Lurker Group discussions. 

We're taking *Rally Skillbuilding with Sue Ailsby* - who I had last session for Shaping. We have a great group of Gold Level students to follow along with, but wowzers is Sue throwing a lot of stuff at us in the first week! I have to keep reminding myself her little gem in the first lecture: 



> Work at your own dog's level, and you'll have the lectures for a whole year after the class is over. Do yourself and your dog a favour - work the dog you've got, don't try to work the class.


But oh the pressure when you realize a new lecture is up and new skills! But we're still working on the first lesson and making sure we have eye contact nailed down. 

And *Cookie Jar Games with Julie Daniels* - and she puts a LOT of information in her lectures - and she just does one lecture a week. I find myself re-reading and re-reading the lecture to make sure we're doing the assignments correctly. I was unprepared that we actually needed a glass jar, but found a really great one at Walmart next to the mason jars. This one is squared in shape with a screw on lid. We haven't started interacting with the Cookie Jar yet, we're working on the Step 1 part of Impulse Control/Take It, and a little Magic Mat work.

Last session was my first session with Fenzi, and I admittedly took too many at once (four). Two seems to be a good balance, but I can see myself signing up for more than two if there's a new class that it's unknown when it will be offered again, or one that I know is retiring - just so I can have them in my library to work on later. 

So - we're having a blast - how about you guys??


----------



## Ljilly28

I love Pocket Hand Heeling, and loved the heeling class I took with Denise Fenzi. I also took reducing reinforcers and really liked it, so trying to pick out my next class.


----------



## rabernet

Ljilly28 said:


> I love Pocket Hand Heeling, and loved the heeling class I took with Denise Fenzi. I also took reducing reinforcers and really liked it, so trying to pick out my next class.


I took Precision Heeling with Denise last session and I'm having trouble with pocket hand - my fingers are too short and fat to do it well, and Noah is mugging it a lot when he gets excited. 

I'm working on conditioning him to accept my hand against his muzzle, fingers down and slightly curved under his chin for duration up to five seconds to help combat that. 

If the class you took with Denise was Precision Heeling, she's doing Heeling Games this session. 

Registrations for this session end on December 15th. 

I have to stop myself from going to the schedule and reading class descriptions, because there are many others I'd love to take, but I know I would be doing a disservice to myself and Noah by taking on more than we can reasonably do. 

Sue is in my head over and over - Do yourself and your dog a favour - work the dog you've got, don't try to work the class.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Grins, I am taking a few classes at bronze. Field Dog Foundations, Shoot the Dog, Cookie Jar Games and Stand With Me.

The Shoot the Dog class will need natural light so that is weekends.

Field Dog Foundations and Stand with me are being incorporated into their daily sessions (read content at lunch) while Cookie Jar Games will also be a weekend thing so I can really absorb Julie's lectures.

Plus going in and cherry picking skills from my library based on the week/month training focus points.

Fun is 

This morning our Whistle work was videotaped and posted to the FB Lurker group.


----------



## rabernet

Sharon - are you on the Cookie Jar Games FB page too?

I want to take Shoot the Dog when I actually get a proper camera. Let me know what you think of the class!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I don't think I have joined the Cookie Jar Lurkers yet.. I plan to though.


----------



## rabernet

So - tonight Noah and I have worked on all four parts of Lecture 1 in Cookie Jar Games. Value for the Cookie Jar - Noah has that down pat. He started to interact with that immediately - and he's used to being shaped, so he figured out within the first two interactions that's what he was being rewarded for. 

Magic Mat - he was offering fold back downs on it - as Julie would say "I'll pay for that!" and he got that down really fast. We'll keep playing that game throughout the weekend - I also rewarded for some duration as well. 

And he loves the "Get It" game, Steps 1 and 2. We'll probably do a few sessions of all of them each day until the next lecture on Tuesday, and do MORE work in Rally Skillbuilding over the weekend. 

Best of all - not sure who's enjoying class more - me or Noah! LOL

Now - off to go watch Gold videos!


----------



## quilter

I'm going to choose between these:
Engagement - We're finishing up a Controlled Unleashed class. I hope this isn't a repeat of that material.
Brain games - Could be interesting, especially because I like to "mess with my dog's head."
Cookie jar games - Sounds interesting, but not clear exactly what goes on in this class.
Rally freestyle - Sooooo tempted, because I love rally and Casper loves tricks.

I'm leaning towards the Engagement class. Has anyone taken it?


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> I'm going to choose between these:
> Engagement - We're finishing up a Controlled Unleashed class. I hope this isn't a repeat of that material.
> Brain games - Could be interesting, especially because I like to "mess with my dog's head."
> Cookie jar games - Sounds interesting, but not clear exactly what goes on in this class.
> Rally freestyle - Sooooo tempted, because I love rally and Casper loves tricks.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Engagement class. Has anyone taken it?


I have not taken Engagement but plan to take it in 2016. It's supposed to be very rich with theory and a very intense (in a good way class). Those who are in it this session are raving about it. 

I had asked Denise on the Alumni page whether I should take Engagement or Cookie Jar Games. She asked me a few questions and recommended I take Cookie Jar Games this session. 

Cookie Jar Game is a new class, and there's no way to know when or if it will be offered again. Engagement WILL be offered again, I think in the April session - so I'd recommend if you're debating between the two to take Cookie Jar Games now, so you'll also have it in your library, and Engagement in April. 

Cookie Jar Game is teaching the dog delayed gratification, which also translates to duration. For example, sending them to the mat and them staying until released and learning that the reward isn't immediate, but later. 

We also have over 100 members in the FB Lurker group for CJG's - so there's a lot of great support and feedback on that forum for the class too.


----------



## BriGuy

We are doing the Gun Dog Foundations class. So far the pace is good, and Hazel and I are enjoying it. Our obedience instructor is a big fan of the Fenzi classes, and it is helpful to me to keep teaching styles among my classes as similar as I can...less confusing for me! The facebook group is helpful to see what others are doing too.


----------



## rabernet

BriGuy said:


> We are doing the Gun Dog Foundations class. So far the pace is good, and Hazel and I are enjoying it. Our obedience instructor is a big fan of the Fenzi classes, and it is helpful to me to keep teaching styles among my classes as similar as I can...less confusing for me! The facebook group is helpful to see what others are doing too.


I've heard a lot of good things about the Gun Dog Foundation class!


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer and I are taking Brain Games, Cookie Jar Games, and Performance Fundamentals. All three are really good classes so far, and we're both learning a lot.

Right now we're working on eye contact, get it (steps 1 and 2), target work (foot and nose), and various brain exercises. We're working on the magic mat concept in Kaizer's training class, which Kaizer's already doing great with, so that's something we've already been practicing


----------



## AmberSunrise

LOL; so I ordered new whistles for the Gun Dog Foundations because of course I could not find my whistles from Faelan's hunt work. Knowing myself and my dislike of clutter I was like, I probably gave them away or maybe threw them away and so only could find a really nice by metal whistle (not great in cold weather although pealess).

One of the whistles with the lanyard came in yesterday. 

I was just looking at my change bowl for car washing quarters and guess what was sitting on top of the bowl? One of my lanyards with 2 whistles .. gotta love it!

But today was rental day for obedience and agility so no Gun Dog work.


----------



## BriGuy

Which did you get? I have so many, but I bought a new one for this class - the Acme 210.5. I like that it is very quiet, as whistles go, since I do my main training session before anyone else is out of bed. 



Sunrise said:


> LOL; so I ordered new whistles for the Gun Dog Foundations because of course I could not find my whistles from Faelan's hunt work. Knowing myself and my dislike of clutter I was like, I probably gave them away or maybe threw them away and so only could find a really nice by metal whistle (not great in cold weather although pealess).
> 
> One of the whistles with the lanyard came in yesterday.
> 
> I was just looking at my change bowl for car washing quarters and guess what was sitting on top of the bowl? One of my lanyards with 2 whistles .. gotta love it!
> 
> But today was rental day for obedience and agility so no Gun Dog work.


----------



## AmberSunrise

The SportDOG Roy Gonia Mega Whistle
It can be quiet or loud and is plastic so no harming the lips on cold days


----------



## quilter

I ended up enrolling in the Dealing with the Bogeyman class at Bronze. Casper is not fearful or reactive, but the classroom so stresses him out! I think I need to figure out what exactly is stressing him out, though. Can a dog be stressed out by the forbidden fruit? You love people but you can't visit, you love dogs but can't play, you love food but you can't have theirs. Also, the class will incorporate a lot of play, which is something I've wanted to work on.


----------



## Laurie

Lexx and I also joined the Bogeyman class at Bronze. We've taken Get Focused; Bridging the Gap; Ring Confidence and Shoot the Dog all at bronze.

We are still struggling with ring confidence so thought maybe the Bogeyman class might offer something different to work on. 

Lexx isn't fearful or aggressive either. I would say his biggest stressor is working in front of people although he loves people. Dogs don't affect him.

He obtained his RA title this past weekend but something was there preventing him from being the happy, go lucky boy he normally is when we train. 

Really hoping we can figure this out soon!!!


----------



## rabernet

Laurie said:


> Lexx and I also joined the Bogeyman class at Bronze. We've taken Get Focused; Bridging the Gap; Ring Confidence and Shoot the Dog all at bronze.
> 
> We are still struggling with ring confidence so thought maybe the Bogeyman class might offer something different to work on.
> 
> Lexx isn't fearful or aggressive either. I would say his biggest stressor is working in front of people although he loves people. Dogs don't affect him.
> 
> He obtained his RA title this past weekend but something was there preventing him from being the happy, go lucky boy he normally is when we train.
> 
> Really hoping we can figure this out soon!!!


How did you like Shoot the Dog? I really want to take that once I have a good camera.


----------



## TheZ's

quilter said:


> . . . Casper is not fearful or reactive, but the classroom so stresses him out! I think I need to figure out what exactly is stressing him out, though. *Can a dog be stressed out by the forbidden fruit? You love people but you can't visit, you love dogs but can't play, you love food but you can't have theirs.*


I think this captures the situation Gracie and I have been dealing with in her obedience class. It seems to be exacerbated by the fact that often all class members are out on the floor working at the same time and may be tugging, pulling woolly toys that look like little animals across the floor, throwing dumbbells, jumping, or opening containers full of steak. In addition we've got a couple of border collies that get very vocal in an unfriendly way when they're crated. I think the stimulation is very stressful for Gracie. I really like going to a class but I'm trying to sort out how to make it work for us.


----------



## AmberSunrise

If Cheshire, CT is not too far from you the SmartyDog classes are quieter but have some distraction http://www.smartydog.com/ 

Crated dogs are usually in the lobby area not the training area and its is more controlled so dogs can learn under less stressful conditions.



TheZ's said:


> I think this captures the situation Gracie and I have been dealing with in her obedience class. It seems to be exacerbated by the fact that often all class members are out on the floor working at the same time and may be tugging, pulling woolly toys that look like little animals across the floor, throwing dumbbells, jumping, or opening containers full of steak. In addition we've got a couple of border collies that get very vocal in an unfriendly way when they're crated. I think the stimulation is very stressful for Gracie. I really like going to a class but I'm trying to sort out how to make it work for us.


----------



## Ljilly28

I love reading thoughts about Gun Dog- going to sign up next tine around.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Registration is open until the 15th  The instructor is amazing!



Ljilly28 said:


> I love reading thoughts about Gun Dog- going to sign up next tine around.


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> Registration is open until the 15th  The instructor is amazing!


And keep in mind that "the next time around" isn't a known date yet. It's not on the 2016 calendar at all yet. And they generally don't offer the same class in back to back sessions.


----------



## BriGuy

Ljilly28 said:


> I love reading thoughts about Gun Dog- going to sign up next tine around.


The next class (Retrieve R+) is on the schedule for this February, so it is a good time to join the Foundations class now.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie

rabernet said:


> How did you like Shoot the Dog? I really want to take that once I have a good camera.


Honestly, I haven't even gone through all of the material yet!!! I printed it off from my library and go through pieces of it when I have time. It looks like it will offer some good suggestions. I still look read and look at the pictures posted on the lurker group.


----------



## quilter

The bogeyman class is turning out to be really good. The premise of the class seems to be that dogs will put up with stress to get food or toys, but the stress is still there. Seems very true for Casper. I was concerned at first that all the dogs would be reactive or fearful. Many are, but I've found two so far that behave similarly to Casper. We've been working on our personal play (no food and no toys). Casper seems a bit confused by my change in behavior, but he loves to play. He is making that part easy. I am working hard not to give commands during playtime!

I need to go find the Facebook lurker page.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> The bogeyman class is turning out to be really good. The premise of the class seems to be that dogs will put up with stress to get food or toys, but the stress is still there. Seems very true for Casper. I was concerned at first that all the dogs would be reactive or fearful. Many are, but I've found two so far that behave similarly to Casper. We've been working on our personal play (no food and no toys). Casper seems a bit confused by my change in behavior, but he loves to play. He is making that part easy. I am working hard not to give commands during playtime!
> 
> I need to go find the Facebook lurker page.


Here you go! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/581925738585204/

Ask to Join - then send a screenshot showing you are registered for the class to one (or all) of the Admins.


----------



## rabernet

And also for ANYONE who is currently enrolled in a class, or has been enrolled in a Fenzi class in the past - this is a great page as well - just shoot Denise a copy of your library. 

It's sort of my happy place when I'm tired of reading all the political posts that clog up my FB page. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/fdsa.alumni/


----------



## AmberSunrise

I love the alumni page  you get to keep in touch and celebrate each other's victories and help with struggles. Whether manners, agility, obedience or just planning what might be up next!


----------



## rabernet

Laurie said:


> Honestly, I haven't even gone through all of the material yet!!! I printed it off from my library and go through pieces of it when I have time. It looks like it will offer some good suggestions. I still look read and look at the pictures posted on the lurker group.



Well - I got a good camera for Christmas, so it looks like I'll be signing up for Shoot the Dog in February! Also got a scent kit, so we'll be signing up for Introduction to Nosework as well. 

My family exchanged presents today (Saturday) and I head back to my home eight hours away tomorrow. 

The week went by entirely too fast.


----------



## quilter

rabernet said:


> Well - I got a good camera for Christmas, so it looks like I'll be signing up for Shoot the Dog in February! Also got a scent kit, so we'll be signing up for Introduction to Nosework as well.
> 
> My family exchanged presents today (Saturday) and I head back to my home eight hours away tomorrow.
> 
> The week went by entirely too fast.


I am considering the nosework class in February. We are very close to the Trick Dog Champion title with DoMoreWithYourDog. We have to learn one nosework trick and we've been failing miserably even with him having to pick the hand with the treat. It's because he guesses. He's perfectly willing to fail several times.


----------



## Laurie

Actually, I'm not finding the Bogeyman class all that helpful so am glad I only took it at bronze. I will continue to read the lectures and apply what I can.

Lexx doesn't really have any fears or "triggers". Lexx's issue is more ring stress related, not fear. I have no issues with him at class as he is perfectly behaved and polite around other dogs and at class in general. I think with him it's just a matter of continuing with classes and fun matches in an obedience setting. I found the other classes I took were more applicable to our issues.


----------



## quilter

Laurie said:


> Actually, I'm not finding the Bogeyman class all that helpful so am glad I only took it at bronze. I will continue to read the lectures and apply what I can.


As the class takes shape, it seems to be mostly about reactive dogs, and that's not Casper at all. But I am finding a lot of value in playing and just being with him in low-stress environments. Low stress for him is low distraction and outdoors. I'm putting in my time on playing and satiation. I asked Santa to bring me Fenzi's Play book and the Beyond the Backyard book, and I think those will be good next steps for us. 

Casper had a breakthrough over the weekend when my son came home and Casper was doing his Excessive Greeting Disorder thing. Casper decided to bring a toy to me for tugging. To me. Then he played tug and fetch until he felt calm. That was so great!


----------



## rabernet

Denise posted on the Alumni FB page that Sue Ailsby is bored and is trying to think of another class to teach. I really hope she does something with her Levels training. 

If you ever get a chance to take a class that Sue is teaching - take it! We took shaping last session and are taking Rally Skillbuilding 1 this session - she's a fabulous teacher! 

Heck - all the trainers that Denise has hand picked for her Academy seem to be well loved by the students. 

I also had Denise and Hannah Brannigan last session, and I have Julie Daniels this session - we're having a blast!


----------



## Laurie

Actually Sue lives not far from me. Lexx and I took carting classes with her a couple of summers ago. She was also at our tracking test in September and at our club's rally trial earlier this month. She's a nice lady.


----------



## Panama Rob

I am just discovering the Fenzi classes. I am currently without a dog....new pup (Dakota) to come home in April. I plan to be very involved in Obedience and many various dog sports. I'm really interested in nose work. Any suggestions on a class for Feb to give myself some basic training knowledge? I'm also curious as to how soon some of the classes should be taken with a pup. I have already gotten Jackie Merton's "Sound Beginnings" video and I have just ordered some of Lardy's videos...I plan to enroll in STAR puppy classes after the second set of shots. I don't want to overload the pup but I am bombarding the heck out of my own brain to prepare myself to train.

I am thinking of taking Bronze Level Foundations of Play and Engagement in Feb. Anyone taken this class?


----------



## rabernet

I'd probably recommend that you buy this retired class - you can purchase it when the next registration opens - 2 weeks before February 1st. 

Even if you don't plan to do performance sports, the basic skills are what I'd consider life skills for even pet dogs. 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - FE110: Raising a Performance Puppy


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> I'd probably recommend that you buy this retired class - you can purchase it when the next registration opens - 2 weeks before February 1st.
> 
> Even if you don't plan to do performance sports, the basic skills are what I'd consider life skills for even pet dogs.
> 
> Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - FE110: Raising a Performance Puppy


That one does look very appealing and I do want to begin performance sports. I am very a very competitive person and I think the dog's personality will reflect that but most importantly for me is that the dog lead a very fun and fulfilled life so I want to enjoy seeing him have fun whether he ever wins anything or not. I'll have just as much fun if he is a total and complete goofball. I really look forward to lots of training and lots of play. That class may be right up my alley...I'm going to be hanging out at the local dog training clubs checking out fly ball, tracking and obedience classes and there is a club for field trials not too far away. I've also been reading up on barn hunts.


----------



## Summertime15

Panama Rob -- So glad to hear that you are planning to incorporate play and fun into your dog's training. I have also taken a lot of Fenzi courses, and I love Denise Fenzi's all-positive approach to competition dog training. I agree with rabernet that the Raising a Performance Puppy class is a great starter course. I would also add that Denise Fenzi and Deb Jones have co-authored some excellent books on foundation dog training, available on Amazon.

One other thing to be aware of: Not all well-known dog trainers have the same philosophy. Especially this becomes obvious in some venues like the field training you mentioned. Many local clubs and nationally known trainers will advocate shock-collar training and forced fetch as retriever techniques, which is opposite of the Fenzi approach (actually, the Fenzi school just recently started an all-positive gun dog foundations class, which can also probably be purchased during the next open registration in late January). Just something to keep in mind as you collect your training resources at this stage, as I noticed you are assembling a wide variety of videos...


----------



## rabernet

Summertime15 said:


> Panama Rob -- So glad to hear that you are planning to incorporate play and fun into your dog's training. I have also taken a lot of Fenzi courses, and I love Denise Fenzi's all-positive approach to competition dog training. I agree with rabernet that the Raising a Performance Puppy class is a great starter course. I would also add that Denise Fenzi and Deb Jones have co-authored some excellent books on foundation dog training, available on Amazon.
> 
> One other thing to be aware of: Not all well-known dog trainers have the same philosophy. Especially this becomes obvious in some venues like the field training you mentioned. Many local clubs and nationally known trainers will advocate shock-collar training and forced fetch as retriever techniques, which is opposite of the Fenzi approach (actually, the Fenzi school just recently started an all-positive gun dog foundations class, which can also probably be purchased during the next open registration in late January). Just something to keep in mind as you collect your training resources at this stage, as I noticed you are assembling a wide variety of videos...


Denise likes to call the positive training a ripple. There are stories after stories of Fenzi students going to local clubs and seeing the force training and working their dogs the Fenzi way and the club member taking notice that these dogs are performing better in many cases and opening up to hearing about how that person is training. 

This past week someone else shared a trial they went to where they let their dog choose to complete a course vs sniff - and the judge complimented them afterwards and stated - you're a Fenzi student, aren't you? 

I don't know that Noah and I will ever get serious into competition - we're going to do what he loves - dock diving he loves, we're going to start nose work, we're learning rally and dabling in agility - and I'm looking for a barn hunt class as well. But like you said - the most important thing to me is that he's having fun - that's MY win. We're both having fun taking Fenzi classes - and the worst that can happen is that we have a happy, well balanced dog in the end!


----------



## Ljilly28

I enjoyed this today: “Have to” vs “Want to?” | Denise Fenzi


----------



## Panama Rob

Summertime15 said:


> Panama Rob -- So glad to hear that you are planning to incorporate play and fun into your dog's training. I have also taken a lot of Fenzi courses, and I love Denise Fenzi's all-positive approach to competition dog training. I agree with rabernet that the Raising a Performance Puppy class is a great starter course. I would also add that Denise Fenzi and Deb Jones have co-authored some excellent books on foundation dog training, available on Amazon.
> 
> One other thing to be aware of: Not all well-known dog trainers have the same philosophy. Especially this becomes obvious in some venues like the field training you mentioned. Many local clubs and nationally known trainers will advocate shock-collar training and forced fetch as retriever techniques, which is opposite of the Fenzi approach (actually, the Fenzi school just recently started an all-positive gun dog foundations class, which can also probably be purchased during the next open registration in late January). Just something to keep in mind as you collect your training resources at this stage, as I noticed you are assembling a wide variety of videos...


Thank you so much for your reply. I have found the difference in philosophy in my research. I don't think I could bring myself to force fetch or use the shock collar approach and I would not let someone else do it to my dog. If I end up with an unfinished dog I can live with that. The negative reinforcement is just not my style. My goal is for both of us to have fun and if I am causing him pain then neither of us are having fun. I have only watched Jackie Merton's video so far and I ordered Lardy's videos based on the recommendation at the end of Merton's video. I believe I can learn a great deal and incorporate much of what I get from the video into training or at least maybe say nope...I ain't doin it...either way I learn. . Thanks for the recommendation on the gun dog foundations class....both classes are high on my take list and it sounds like I will learn more from Fenzi's philosophy. My training library is really growing andI'll definitely check out her books too. :-D


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I have found the difference in philosophy in my research. I don't think I could bring myself to force fetch or use the shock collar approach and I would not let someone else do it to my dog. If I end up with an unfinished dog I can live with that. The negative reinforcement is just not my style. My goal is for both of us to have fun and if I am causing him pain then neither of us are having fun. I have only watched Jackie Merton's video so far and I ordered Lardy's videos based on the recommendation at the end of Merton's video. I believe I can learn a great deal and incorporate much of what I get from the video into training or at least maybe say nope...I ain't doin it...either way I learn. . Thanks for the recommendation on the gun dog foundations class....both classes are high on my take list and it sounds like I will learn more from Fenzi's philosophy. My training library is really growing andI'll definitely check out her books too. :-D


The bad thing (good thing) about taking Fenzi classes is the amazing instructors and wanting to get everything that you can from them - books, DVD's, etc. Sue Ailsby for example has been phenomenal in my shaping class last session (most all of the instructors use a clicker in some sort of way - so getting the basics down - even if you think you know it - is well worth it), Intro to Rally this session (she used to be an AKC Rally judge too - so helps you tweak what they're looking for and suggests ways to shape what you want) and she's about to start a Levels class (she developed) in the near future. Introduction | Mind to Mind

Hannah Branigan is also amazing and has a two great DVD's on Tawzerdog.com. Black Friday everything was 50% off and I picked up Obedience FUNdamentals - and plan to get FUNdamentals and Beyond the next time there's a big sale. 

Julie Daniels is so much fun in Cookie Jar Games and now I see she's going to do a new Empowerment class in February which I might have to take - and has a new class - with no description yet, but intriguing title you might be interested in called Puppy Genius. She is so encouraging to her gold members (and by proxy - the silver and bronze members too). 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Julie Daniels

And let's not forget Denise herself - she's so hands on - between her class and on her FB page. Amazing woman!


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> Denise likes to call the positive training a ripple. There are stories after stories of Fenzi students going to local clubs and seeing the force training and working their dogs the Fenzi way and the club member taking notice that these dogs are performing better in many cases and opening up to hearing about how that person is training.
> 
> This past week someone else shared a trial they went to where they let their dog choose to complete a course vs sniff - and the judge complimented them afterwards and stated - you're a Fenzi student, aren't you?
> 
> I don't know that Noah and I will ever get serious into competition - we're going to do what he loves - dock diving he loves, we're going to start nose work, we're learning rally and dabling in agility - and I'm looking for a barn hunt class as well. But like you said - the most important thing to me is that he's having fun - that's MY win. We're both having fun taking Fenzi classes - and the worst that can happen is that we have a happy, well balanced dog in the end!


Rabernet, I think we share a common philosophy with dog training and a common interest in dog activities. Thanks so much for all the input and advice. Hopefully we will be attending some of the same events around. I travel a lot between St Pete and Panama City and might travel to Georgia and Alabama events as I train and my pup grows. The barn hunts sound like a lot of fun. I am looking forward to the Fenzi classes even more now.


----------



## quilter

Does anyone have the new Training Levels book by Ailsby? I read the old training levels online. Those and some of her other materials come off a bit - rigid? mean? It's not necessarily the exercises themselves but the tone, the writing style. I have a hard time reconciling the tone with positive training. Not sure I want to spend $25 on a book that will just annoy me.

I got the three Sport Skills books from Fenzi for Christmas. Great books, and they have a much more positive writing style.

I am tempted by her loose-lead training program, though. She does acknowledge all the things that go wrong in loose-lead training with the simplistic "never let them pull" method. Casper and I seem to have reached a loose-lead detente in the neighborhood. No trotting.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> Does anyone have the new Training Levels book by Ailsby? I read the old training levels online. Those and some of her other materials come off a bit - rigid? mean? It's not necessarily the exercises themselves but the tone, the writing style. I have a hard time reconciling the tone with positive training. Not sure I want to spend $25 on a book that will just annoy me.
> 
> I got the three Sport Skills books from Fenzi for Christmas. Great books, and they have a much more positive writing style.
> 
> I am tempted by her loose-lead training program, though. She does acknowledge all the things that go wrong in loose-lead training with the simplistic "never let them pull" method. Casper and I seem to have reached a loose-lead detente in the neighborhood. No trotting.


I don't have them, and honestly - have just skimmed her original levels, because I'm so busy working the actual Fenzi classes I'm enrolled in at any time. 

I can say that in regards to Fenzi classes - I would not describe Sue as rigid at all. In fact, she's one of the more fun trainers and her forums for her classes are light and positive with well thought out guidance to work out road blocks her students might be facing with their dog on a particular piece of the class.


----------



## Rilelen

Oh wow, I haven't been on the forums much this last month, and missed this thread! I think I can safely blame Rabernet for the fact that we're taking "Rally Skillbuilding 1" and "Drives and Control" this session! I was a bit hesitant about online classes, but they've been amazing. We're going super slow because most of this is new to Abby (I think we're only halfway through the posted rally lectures!), but Abby adores the training time and the skills (and just general attitude) have come in super useful in everyday life as well. 

We went to our first in-person class today in a while (a basic agility foundations class - no jumping/weaves/etc for Miss Abby until she's a bit older), and wow. This is the same class where we did our puppy class/basic obedience/advanced obedience, and the difference in Abby is stunning. She was focused on me and engaged 100% of the time, for over two hours - *I* was exhausted, I wanted her to take a nap and give ME a break!

We're nowhere close to being ready for Rally 2 in February, but I will probably take it at bronze anyway, just to have it in the library to keep working forwards to. I love Sue, and am delighted that she's doing her first Levels class in April - we have most of the Level 1 skills down, but I'm planning to take it anyway as a refresher. Also hoping to take Engagement at some point in 2016 (in April if it's still offered then, later if they move it). 

My thing to celebrate today (in addition to Abby turning 1) - something about heeling finally clicked for Abby this morning, and she's been happily doing tiny bits of heeling all day all over the house. Apparently she thinks the automatic sit-when-I-stop is mandatory, which is a nice perk!


----------



## quilter

I haven't decided what to take in February. I got the Beyond the Backyard book for Christmas and I'm working my way through that. It takes at least 4 months, I think it is, to get through the program. It's very detailed and it probably overlaps with many of the classes. So I won't have time to take on anything like rally skills.

I am considering the play class with Shade. My agility instructor knows her and says she's amazing. (And this came up independently of discussing the Fenzi classes.) Then there's the small space games, and we could really use that.

Or, I could skip classes and use the money to put matting in my garage and use that as a training space. I'm so tempted.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I think I have my (bronze level) choices narrowed down LOL

- Gun Dog Foundations 2
- Agility in Da House
- Open Hips and Fast Feet for Agility and Dog Sport Handlers
- Advanced Heeling & Problem Solving: I have taken this at Gold but now they keep the forums up for these types of classes 

Hi, my name is Sharon and I am an FDSA junkie ....


----------



## rabernet

Rilelen said:


> Oh wow, I haven't been on the forums much this last month, and missed this thread! I think I can safely blame Rabernet for the fact that we're taking "Rally Skillbuilding 1" and "Drives and Control" this session! I was a bit hesitant about online classes, but they've been amazing. We're going super slow because most of this is new to Abby (I think we're only halfway through the posted rally lectures!), but Abby adores the training time and the skills (and just general attitude) have come in super useful in everyday life as well.
> 
> We went to our first in-person class today in a while (a basic agility foundations class - no jumping/weaves/etc for Miss Abby until she's a bit older), and wow. This is the same class where we did our puppy class/basic obedience/advanced obedience, and the difference in Abby is stunning. She was focused on me and engaged 100% of the time, for over two hours - *I* was exhausted, I wanted her to take a nap and give ME a break!
> 
> We're nowhere close to being ready for Rally 2 in February, but I will probably take it at bronze anyway, just to have it in the library to keep working forwards to. I love Sue, and am delighted that she's doing her first Levels class in April - we have most of the Level 1 skills down, but I'm planning to take it anyway as a refresher. Also hoping to take Engagement at some point in 2016 (in April if it's still offered then, later if they move it).
> 
> My thing to celebrate today (in addition to Abby turning 1) - something about heeling finally clicked for Abby this morning, and she's been happily doing tiny bits of heeling all day all over the house. Apparently she thinks the automatic sit-when-I-stop is mandatory, which is a nice perk!


I'm so glad to read that you are enjoying the classes so much! I posted this on the Fenzi Alumni page, but I've been having problems lately with Noah showing a dis-interest in his food. I'd measure out his meal and offer it to him, he'd sniff it, look at me and sulk off. 

So, I'd try hand feeding him, and he'd eat some of it out of my hand but still seemed quite dis-interested in it. But THEN it clicked for me. I've been using his kibble during our training sessions, so as not to add extra calories, to avoid loose stool if we have particularly long sessions where he's just in the game. He was refusing his food because we weren't training. 

As soon as that clicked, I grabbed up his food, grabbed the clicker and said "want to play a game?" (that's my cue to him that we're going to do all sorts of fun things (learning) with the clicker). He started to spin in excitement, and was all about that kibble - as long as he worked for it. 

Dinner to him now means - time to play with Mommy, and when I wasn't playing with him, and just putting it in his bowl, he was let down that we weren't training. 

THAT'S the real beauty of Fenzi classes - even if you never plan to compete in dog sports, the relationship building is immeasurable!


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> I think I have my (bronze level) choices narrowed down LOL
> 
> - Gun Dog Foundations 2
> - Agility in Da House
> - Open Hips and Fast Feet for Agility and Dog Dport Handlers
> - Advanced Heeling & Problem Solving: I have taken this at Gold *but now they keep the forums up for these types of classes *
> 
> Hi, my name is Sharon and I am an FDSA junkie ....


The room murmurs softly and nods in understanding - "Hi Sharon"

I'm trying to understand what you are trying to convey in the bolded part, but apparently my brain isn't firing correctly this morning. 

What do you mean that they keep the forums up for these types of classes? 

I know that they take down the forums about 2 weeks after class ends (so note to new folks - if you want to save anything - I started to use Evernote - so I have all the Gold member's homework and feedback from the instructor to refer back to later). And if any of you have taken a class and forgot to save a class that I may have saved, I'll be happy to share my Evernote Notebooks with you. 

In any case, for February - here are my picks. 

Firm:
Shoot the Dog! 
Sensational Stays
Focus Games

Thinking about: 
Agility In Da House (LOVE the syllabus! So creative!)
Empowerment

And of course - in the Alumni FB page, folks will start to talk about other courses, and I'll run go read the class description and syllabus and more will be added to my consideration. 

I plan to earmark my tax refund this year for Fenzi classes all year. 

We were planning to take Nosework 101, but I see now that's not being offered until April, so that's cool, that frees up a spot for me. 

I have found that 2 classes is far more manageable for me and I have to talk myself out of the logic of "oh - I don't know when this class will be offered again, so I'm going to sign up, so that I can save the Gold student's homework and have it in my library to work on later".

Yes, I am also a Fenzi addict. I wish I'd discovered it much sooner. 

And if you aren't following Denise Fenzi's personal page, you must - Letters from Raika are side splitting funny!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh I LOVE the letters from Raika's desk   

With the problem solving and/or handler's choice classes, if the gold students give the okay (most do), their threads remain in the libraries -- this is something FDSA recently started and helps prevent the mad dash of trying to save the forums of interest  

Hopefully the Advanced Heeling will fall under that category so I can go back to the threads as problems arise - especially since each dog has different issues at varying times -- they crab, then they might forge, then the might be too far away and Denise is very creative about suggesting things that could help -- and each dog may need different ideas for the same issue and she has the expertise to see what will help each dog taking into account their temperament, what the handler has tried etc.


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> Oh I LOVE the letters from Raika's desk
> 
> With the problem solving and/or handler's choice classes, if the gold students give the okay (most do), their threads remain in the libraries -- this is something FDSA recently started and helps prevent the mad dash of trying to save the forums of interest
> 
> Hopefully the Advanced Heeling will fall under that category so I can go back to the threads as problems arise - especially since each dog has different issues at varying times -- they crab, then they might forge, then the might be too far away and Denise is very creative about suggesting things that could help -- and each dog may need different ideas for the same issue and she has the expertise to see what will help each dog taking into account their temperament, what the handler has tried etc.


Oh - that IS nice! I was not aware of that. It hasn't been too bad to save the forums on Evernote (I resisted Evernote forever). Now I sort of like that I can have it with me at work, at home, on my phone or my iPad if I need it.


----------



## aesthetic

I've been slacking slightly with Christmas/New Years AND being sick on top of it all. We have four training classes (three online and one in-person) and it's kind of a lot to juggle, so I'm thinking that I better start organizing my time better. We're going really slow with the Fenzi classes. Kaizer doesn't seem too interested in training anymore and I think it's because I'm not making it fun enough for him, ideas? I don't want to train when he's not having fun because it's counterproductive, but there's so much to learn that I don't want to let us get too far behind.


----------



## rabernet

aesthetic said:


> I've been slacking slightly with Christmas/New Years AND being sick on top of it all. We have four training classes (three online and one in-person) and it's kind of a lot to juggle, so I'm thinking that I better start organizing my time better. We're going really slow with the Fenzi classes. Kaizer doesn't seem too interested in training anymore and I think it's because I'm not making it fun enough for him, ideas? I don't want to train when he's not having fun because it's counterproductive, but there's so much to learn that I don't want to let us get too far behind.


Anytime that Noah is actively engaging me - bringing toys to me to play with him, I'll take the opportunity to say "want to play a game?" and I'll grab the clicker, some treats, and we'll have a short 2-4 minute training session. Most of my focus has been cookie jar games. 

I'm also starting to incorporate toys as reward too for loose leash walking - tuck the toy under my left armpit, have him walk a few steps at my side and his default is to sit when we stop, and then mark it with a YES! and a quick game of tug. Both with treats and toys I have my hand resting on my hip in front as a target for him to focus on. 

We are working on toy as a reward, because right now he jumps a lot to try to get to it, but we're working on it. 

Just keep your training sessions short. Shorter more frequent seems to yield better results than long and less frequent - less opportunity for him to get bored. When he starts to lose focus, I know it's time to stop. Usually I'll ask for a well ingrained behavior like sit, so we end on a successful note. 

I also always stop on a jackpot winning behavior and say "Game over!!!" in a very cheery voice and praise him for being so good.


----------



## Rilelen

Oh, I hadn't seen her personal page - following! 

That is TOO cute about Noah - aww! He wanted you to engage with HIM! 

I also got "Beyond the Backyard" as a Christmas present, and am excited about it. We really need to work on recall with distractions - Abby has a pretty solid recall at home or in the backyard (of course! that's where we trained it 99% of the time!) but it falls to pieces as soon as we're outside in the much more exciting world. I haven't stressed too much about this (baby dog!) and have managed it rather than trained it, but I think she's mature enough now to really work on this one. 

I also forgot about "Agility in Da House"! Definitely planning on doing that one in Feb!


----------



## MaureenM

I think I'm going to take empowerment. I wanted to do nose work too, but April's good. It'll give me time to buy whatever we need for the class. And the weather will be a little warmer then which will make Banshee happy.


----------



## quilter

I think I'm going to try for Stir Crazy Games at gold. Casper and I love to do tricks. That is because there is no Dog Tricks International Committee. But, he is one trick away from Expert and two tricks away from Champion at Do More With Your Dog and I will apply for those when he's ready.

Rilelen - Have you tried training tricks? They are tons of fun, because a lot of them can be learned quickly, and again, there's no International Committee. Casper can pull a wagon. It does not have a be a certain kind of wagon going in a certain direction for a certain amount of time. Only what we think is entertaining. And you can always use treats, so the dog gets a lot of rewards quickly. Casper's attitude is now what? now what? now what? 

I got Beyond the Backyard for Christmas, too. We are two weeks in and on Lesson 4. The two-treat thing of higher value is masterful! Between two-treat and LAD from the bogeyman class (look and dismiss), Casper is ignoring 50% of bunnies on our evening walks. He knows he can look as long as he wants, and he knows he can get two treats for ignoring. And he thinks those two treats will be better than the bunny. OK, I don't know that he's thinking that much and he can't possibly think that a bit of Pupperoni is better than a live bunny. But still, I see huge progress. I'm also really interested in seeing how/if the Gambler thing works out, but that is a few chapters away!

About the bunnies. We have four on our evening walk, which I have labeled Bunny #1, Bunny #2, etc. Bunny #4 is a complex bunny, as his nest is under a bush right next to the sidewalk. So I never know if we will have to deal with bunny, his nest, or both. Sometimes there are bonus bunnies. Casper is willing to walk by Bunny #1 and Bunny #2 now. This is our substitute for competitive dog sports.


----------



## Ljilly28

We did scent articles her way today, and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> I think I'm going to try for Stir Crazy Games at gold. Casper and I love to do tricks. That is because there is no Dog Tricks International Committee. But, he is one trick away from Expert and two tricks away from Champion at Do More With Your Dog and I will apply for those when he's ready.
> 
> Rilelen - Have you tried training tricks? They are tons of fun, because a lot of them can be learned quickly, and again, there's no International Committee. Casper can pull a wagon. It does not have a be a certain kind of wagon going in a certain direction for a certain amount of time. Only what we think is entertaining. And you can always use treats, so the dog gets a lot of rewards quickly. Casper's attitude is now what? now what? now what?
> 
> I got Beyond the Backyard for Christmas, too. We are two weeks in and on Lesson 4. The two-treat thing of higher value is masterful! Between two-treat and LAD from the bogeyman class (look and dismiss), Casper is ignoring 50% of bunnies on our evening walks. He knows he can look as long as he wants, and he knows he can get two treats for ignoring. And he thinks those two treats will be better than the bunny. OK, I don't know that he's thinking that much and he can't possibly think that a bit of Pupperoni is better than a live bunny. But still, I see huge progress. I'm also really interested in seeing how/if the Gambler thing works out, but that is a few chapters away!
> 
> About the bunnies. We have four on our evening walk, which I have labeled Bunny #1, Bunny #2, etc. Bunny #4 is a complex bunny, as his nest is under a bush right next to the sidewalk. So I never know if we will have to deal with bunny, his nest, or both. Sometimes there are bonus bunnies. Casper is willing to walk by Bunny #1 and Bunny #2 now. This is our substitute for competitive dog sports.


I really have a love/hate relationship with new registration time. I think I've settled on the courses I want to sign up for, and then people start to discuss certain classes and I think - oh, I really want to try that one too. 

As in - oh - I may need to take Stir Crazy Games, so I can watch Casper at Gold! LOL

Firm classes for Feb

*Shoot the Dog! *is my number 1 course I'm waiting for - I even got a new camera at Christmas just for that. 

*Focus Games* - we really, really, really need stronger focus when there are distractions - hormone brain is ruling the roost these days when we try to take training on the road. 

Strongly Considering - even if it's just to get in my library and to save Gold's homework and videos for later review: 

*Sensational Stays *- loved Hannah Branigan's Life Skills class in October. Also purchased her Obedience FUNdamentals DVD during Tawzer Dog's 50% off Black Friday sale. 

*Empowerment* - we're taking Julie Daniels' Cookie Jar Games class this session - and her lectures are rich with detail, her feedback to her Gold students is awesome and her discussion forum is one of the busiest I've had, full of great supplemental information - I'm going to be spending a lot of time on Evernote the next couple of weeks saving every topic of interest from her Discussion forum. 

*Rally Skill Building 2* - this one I probably won't be able to work this session, we're still working slowly on Rally Skill Building 1 this session, but I'd love to have in my library and there are a few Gold students I'd like to follow in the second class. 

I'd really like to take *Bridging the Gap* - but I don't think we're ready for that yet. I've heard great feedback on that class - and it's actually a 2 session class - so you're paying for two sessions (ie, Bronze is $65, so you'd pay $125 up front for the Feb and April sessions - a small discount)

And NOW - you have me looking at *Stir Crazy*! LOL

But let me tell you a class in April that I'm really excited about - *Build Your Bond - Relationship Walks! *


----------



## macdougallph1

Any recommendations for a beginner 4 month old pup with just puppy k under his belt? His mom is really addicted to teaching him new things lol....but this is her first go at training : D


----------



## Rilelen

Ohmygoodnesstoocute!!!!!! 

Sue is teaching her "Levels" class, which should be great for a young dog, but that one doesn't start until April 1. You can read about the levels on her website, I'm really excited about that one: TRAINING LEVELS (new) | Mind to Mind

I believe you can buy the "performance puppy" course at any time, but it doesn't come with forums, etc. Maybe someone else knows more about it?


----------



## rabernet

Rilelen said:


> Ohmygoodnesstoocute!!!!!!
> 
> Sue is teaching her "Levels" class, which should be great for a young dog, but that one doesn't start until April 1. You can read about the levels on her website, I'm really excited about that one: TRAINING LEVELS (new) | Mind to Mind
> 
> I believe you can buy the "performance puppy" course at any time, but it doesn't come with forums, etc. Maybe someone else knows more about it?


You can buy the Performance Puppy course during open registration only - so January 22nd for the February session. 

I am excited about Sue's Levels class as well.

macdougallph1 - I would recommend e-mailing Denise Fenzi - she's very responsive - and ask her what classes she would recommend for a young pup in the upcoming classes. This is her e-mail address - I am not sharing a private e-mail, it's on her FDSA page. 

[email protected]
Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Denise Fenzi


I would think Focus Games would be a good one to start with a puppy - as Sue Ailsby said in one of her lectures: 



> Focus is the foundation of everything we do with dogs. Dog training in a nutshell: Figure out how to get the dog to say "I want that! How do I get it?"


----------



## Rilelen

Yes, email and ask, she's very responsive! Denise also just responded to a thread on the alumni page...someone wanted to know what classes would be best for their 11-week old smooth collie puppy. She seconded the performance puppy class and also recommended Kamal's relationship class or Shade's Toy class for a "live class".


----------



## rabernet

Fenzi Fans - today is registration day for the February term! So what have folks decided on taking? 

We're taking (at Bronze): 

Shoot the Dog!
Sensational Stays 
Focus Games

Trying to decide if I want to add this just to have in my library - I know three classes is pushing it for what we can manage. 

Management for the Reactive Dog - Noah isn't negatively reactive to other dogs, but he IS reactive (as in I lose all focus from him) when he's near other dogs. The syllabus shows a lot of skills I think would be great for him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Gah!! So many choices,classes keep being added to my list so I have to kick others off 

I haven't logged on but just as well in the frenzy LOL

Right now I am looking at:
Adv heeling. I have taken it but always learn new things and in competition obedience, heeling is key
Agility in da house. Already sold out but I like bronze level
Open hips & Fast Feet  for me
Canine Conditioning for the dogs especially as Faelan & Towhee are 7 & 8.

Gun Dogs 2 will need to wait.
Shoot the Dog 2 will need to wait.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I personally spend the first 6 months or so teaching manners and the reward structures I will use  not so much focus since pups really have limited attention spans.

So my choices might include

Developing cooperation & play
Foundations of play & engagement
Empowerment

And/or the puppy fundamentals classes that become available during registration.







macdougallph1 said:


> Any recommendations for a beginner 4 month old pup with just puppy k under his belt? His mom is really addicted to teaching him new things lol....but this is her first go at training : D


----------



## Rilelen

I think we're pretty set at two classes at bronze. We're still finishing up lessons from Rally Skillbuilding 1 and Drives & Control 1, and we're taking an in-person agility foundations class right now that runs through end of April and of course has lots of homework attached. That said, I think we'll be doing:

Rally Skillbuilding 2
Agility in Da House

So tempted by so many other things though (including Shoot the Dog, which I'd love to take at gold!).


----------



## rabernet

Rilelen said:


> I think we're pretty set at two classes at bronze. We're still finishing up lessons from Rally Skillbuilding 1 and Drives & Control 1, and we're taking an in-person agility foundations class right now that runs through end of April and of course has lots of homework attached. That said, I think we'll be doing:
> 
> Rally Skillbuilding 2
> Agility in Da House
> 
> So tempted by so many other things though (including Shoot the Dog, which I'd love to take at gold!).


I wish that Shoot the Dog! would sell out at Gold, because I keep looking at it (I'm enrolled at Bronze). I read that Shoot the Dog 2 sold out in 30 seconds today (Gold). A lot of classes went fast today, actually. 

And I'm going to hold off on Rally Skillbuilding 2 for now - we are still working through Rally Skillbuilding 1. But now I'm going to find myself justifying signing up Rally Skillbuilding 2 because I don't see it on the schedule again. I may have to ask in the Fenzi Alumni FB page to see if she'll offer it again later or not - and that will help me to decide. 

For now - we're signed up for the three I mentioned earlier today. Happy to be taking another class with Hannah Branigan again (Sensational Stays). 

And I am already looking at April classes! LOL 

Introduction to Nosework for sure and probably Build Your Bond - Relationship Walks. And then Denise is working on a class called Train the Dog in Front of You. 

I've already decided that my tax refund is already going to be used for future Fenzi classes! LOL


----------



## rabernet

Hah! Sharon - I think I sent the secret knock to get admitted to the Sensational Stays Lurker Group!


----------



## Rundlemtn

On Robin's recommendation, I am giving Fenzi a whirl! Just starting with one class "Focus Games", and then we'll see from there  I have to say though that now that Rundle's getting older she's really starting to show more restraint and maturity. We'll see if this class can take her that much further!!


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> On Robin's recommendation, I am giving Fenzi a whirl! Just starting with one class "Focus Games", and then we'll see from there  I have to say though that now that Rundle's getting older she's really starting to show more restraint and maturity. We'll see if this class can take her that much further!!


I'm so excited to be in the same class with you! Here's the lurker group. Take a screenshot showing that you are in the class, request to join, and send a message to the admin with that screenshot attached. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1557210021218991/?hc_location=ufi

And here is a link to join the Fenzi Alumni page - you might need to send Denise a screenshot of being in a class as well. 

Once you're registered for a class you can join the Alumni class (did I mention that's my happy place on FB? )

https://www.facebook.com/groups/fdsa.alumni/


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> I'm so excited to be in the same class with you! Here's the lurker group. Take a screenshot showing that you are in the class, request to join, and send a message to the admin with that screenshot attached.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1557210021218991/?hc_location=ufi
> 
> And here is a link to join the Fenzi Alumni page - you might need to send Denise a screenshot of being in a class as well.
> 
> Once you're registered for a class you can join the Alumni class (did I mention that's my happy place on FB? )
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/fdsa.alumni/


Thanks Robin! You are most helpful!!


----------



## goldenewbie

Murphy and I signed up as well!! I was pretty sure I wanted to sign up for one class only, but I ended up with three  Here is what I picked.

FE205: Focus Games
FE410: Stir Crazy - Games for Small Spaces & Indoors
OB170: Bridging the Gap - Reducing Reinforcers, Proofing and Generalization

Realistically, I think the class I am going to focus on the most is OB170. Murphy is addicted to his treats, and I really need help weaning him off! (or trusting him more!!)


----------



## Rilelen

So cute to see all our pups growing up and taking classes "together"! Robin's created a monster, I'm already peeking at the April classes....


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> Murphy and I signed up as well!! I was pretty sure I wanted to sign up for one class only, but I ended up with three  Here is what I picked.
> 
> FE205: Focus Games
> FE410: Stir Crazy - Games for Small Spaces & Indoors
> OB170: Bridging the Gap - Reducing Reinforcers, Proofing and Generalization
> 
> Realistically, I think the class I am going to focus on the most is OB170. Murphy is addicted to his treats, and I really need help weaning him off! (or trusting him more!!)


Oh my! I would love to do Bridging the Gap, but I didn't want to commit to two terms right now. 

My very first term I was signing up for Precision Heeling and ended up with four classes - that was too much to do. 

Stir Crazy sounds like fun too! 

Let me know if you need links to the lurkers groups for your classes - you got the one for Focus Games above, right? And the one for the Fenzi Alumni group?


----------



## rabernet

Rilelen said:


> So cute to see all our pups growing up and taking classes "together"! Robin's created a monster, I'm already peeking at the April classes....


Hahaha! Fenziland is my happy bubble! 

I love and hate registration time. I think I've narrowed down classes and then someone starts to talk about a class, I go check it out, think I need to take it too, click on the instructor's name to see if it's on the calendar for a later session. And if not, go ask in the alumni group if it will be offered again later.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hard not to get excited with all the buzz happening on Facebook!!


----------



## quilter

Casper and I are taking Stir Crazy at Gold. Looks like I won't be alone there!

I'm probably going to add Bridging the Gap at Bronze. We aren't really ready for it and I think it might conflict in some ways with Beyond the Backyard which we're working through. But I think it might give me more insight into what's in Beyond the Backyard.



rabernet said:


> Management for the Reactive Dog - Noah isn't negatively reactive to other dogs, but he IS reactive (as in I lose all focus from him) when he's near other dogs. The syllabus shows a lot of skills I think would be great for him.


I took the Bogeyman course last term since. It was supposed to be about reactive, fearful, and stressed dogs. I took it because I think Casper is more stressed than distracted in the classroom. However, it really was about reactive dogs. As I'm reading about reactive vs. distracted in the Motivation book, handling those is very different. But - the Look and Dismiss we learned in Bogeyman is a really wonderful technique in a lot of situations. We spent a lot of time on play and that's changed our relationship for the better. We also spent a lot of time in low distraction environments, and I learned a lot about what gets him so distracted. It's too chaotic to figure that out in the classroom.


----------



## Rilelen

What are you all doing to me....we are taking TWO classes this term. Only two. We do not need to take Stir Crazy too. We do not need to take Stir Crazy too. *keeps repeating sentence to self*


----------



## AmberSunrise

see many of you in the FB groups  I have taken most of the courses you are mentioning in the past and will probably be seeing you in the Lurker Groups 

Signed up for the 4 classes at bronze I mentioned earlier so it should be fun!!


----------



## rabernet

So those taking Focus Games - one of my favorite teams just messaged me on FB to tell me that she and her GR Harris are in at Gold. Watch Becky and Harris - I adore them as a team! She also sometimes pairs with her other golden Kea. 

But she really inspires me - Harris also has Excessive Greeting Disorder, and she works so hard with him. He's going to be 2 in March.


----------



## Rilelen

Just saw Murphy's intro on the alumni group - awwww, what a cute pic of him!


----------



## goldenewbie

Thanks Rilelen  

I think one of the problems I am going through at the moment, is that Mr. M knows that he is cute  



Rilelen said:


> Just saw Murphy's intro on the alumni group - awwww, what a cute pic of him!


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> Thanks Rilelen
> 
> I think one of the problems I am going through at the moment, is that Mr. M knows that he is cute


Haha! So does Noah. And he cracks me up and I think he knows it - so like a child who repeats something that makes adults laugh, that's what Noah does. Rotten dog.....spoiled rotten dog!


----------



## Anele

We are signing up for:

-Stir Crazy/Games for Small Spaces
and
-Agility in Da House

Very excited.


----------



## rabernet

Anele said:


> We are signing up for:
> 
> -Stir Crazy/Games for Small Spaces
> and
> -Agility in Da House
> 
> Very excited.


Yay! Be sure to join the Fenzi Alumni page! Let me know if you need links to the lurker groups too!


----------



## rabernet

rabernet said:


> Haha! So does Noah. And he cracks me up and I think he knows it - so like a child who repeats something that makes adults laugh, that's what Noah does. Rotten dog.....spoiled rotten dog!


Remember this? Well last night, we had our Rally Signs class with Noah's favorite local trainer. 

So she was helping me with greetings, and just crossing her arms and ignoring him when he was in Excessive Greeting Mode. She's explaining how she's become boring to him, and watch how he's starting to lose interest. At that moment he Woo-woo'd at her, and she lost it. 

She tried really hard to hold in a laugh. We were beside her van and she had to turn away, stick her head in the window of her van and bust out laughing. And he was so pleased that he elicited that reaction from her! LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

First time I find myself looking forward to a Monday in awhile!!


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> First time I find myself looking forward to a Monday in awhile!!


You're going to have so much fun with Rundle!


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer and I aren't doing anything this term  We're still working through the stuff from last term. I might do the April term but we're definitely doing the June term!


----------



## MaureenM

We're doing Empowerment at bronze. Looking forward to Monday also!


----------



## quilter

I'm back from shopping for all the equipment for Stir Crazy!

My husband is going to build a ladder for body awareness tomorrow. I have the balls and a car for pushing around. I still need some more cones.

Meanwhile, we working on going out around a cone on command, which is a prerequisite. Casper keeps giving me a funny look - why should I go over there when you have the treats over here?


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> I'm back from shopping for all the equipment for Stir Crazy!
> 
> My husband is going to build a ladder for body awareness tomorrow. I have the balls and a car for pushing around. I still need some more cones.
> 
> Meanwhile, we working on going out around a cone on command, which is a prerequisite. Casper keeps giving me a funny look - why should I go over there when you have the treats over here?


Hahaha! That's funny! Did you get a gold spot for the class? 

Lectures start TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!

SQUEEEEEE!!!! LOL


----------



## quilter

rabernet said:


> Hahaha! That's funny! Did you get a gold spot for the class?


Yes, I did!!! I posted Casper's intro a few minutes ago.


----------



## goldenewbie

The stir crazy class has so much already!!  It was great seeing Casper's video 

Murphy is surprised at all the new things in the living room (ladder, car, balls, cones.... ) and is ecstatic that he is getting treated for just checking them out


----------



## goldenewbie

Hehehehehe  

Show me a person with a heart who can resist a Golden's shenanigans!!!  




rabernet said:


> Remember this? Well last night, we had our Rally Signs class with Noah's favorite local trainer.
> 
> So she was helping me with greetings, and just crossing her arms and ignoring him when he was in Excessive Greeting Mode. She's explaining how she's become boring to him, and watch how he's starting to lose interest. At that moment he Woo-woo'd at her, and she lost it.
> 
> She tried really hard to hold in a laugh. We were beside her van and she had to turn away, stick her head in the window of her van and bust out laughing. And he was so pleased that he elicited that reaction from her! LOL


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> The stir crazy class has so much already!!  It was great seeing Casper's video
> 
> Murphy is surprised at all the new things in the living room (ladder, car, balls, cones.... ) and is ecstatic that he is getting treated for just checking them out


Did you see Denise's post about Bridging the Gap and how you're going to hate her for awhile? LOL


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenewbie said:


> Murphy is surprised at all the new things in the living room (ladder, car, balls, cones.... ) and is ecstatic that he is getting treated for just checking them out


LOL love this! This class looked like fun, but I really didn't want to have to go get all of the equipment just to do it. You guys are such a good mums taking this class!!


----------



## quilter

goldenewbie said:


> The stir crazy class has so much already!!  It was great seeing Casper's video


I know! There is a ton of content and I feel behind already! I don't know if I want the cone track or the directional track. Whatever gets me the trick where he does weaves around cones in a circle. I'll go ask. 

I think I spent an hour at ToysRUs buying stuff. 

I also wanted to pick another class for Bronze. Maybe BTG, but my husband thinks I have enough to keep track of already.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> I know! There is a ton of content and I feel behind already! I don't know if I want the cone track or the directional track. Whatever gets me the trick where he does weaves around cones in a circle. I'll go ask.
> 
> I think I spent an hour at ToysRUs buying stuff.
> 
> I also wanted to pick another class for Bronze. Maybe BTG, but my husband thinks I have enough to keep track of already.



Well, you have 2 more weeks to decide.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Whoeee! One of my classes is delayed due to instructor illness so here I was trying to call on my impulse control,admitedly not always strong when it comes to my dogs and learning. I failed.

But my dogs win! I signed up for Gun Dog Foundations 2 and am reading through the lectures - seriously good stuff! Including why some factors affect our dogs where it may not be obvious-some of what made my analytical mind (seriously, I earn my keep and keep my dogs in the manner they are accustomed to by being a system designer/analyst and developer for security based derivatives, foreign Exchange rules and US Tax compliance ) want to throw my hands up and say 'BUT WHY?', and wonder how I could understand enough to help my dog!

Now Faelan was amazing but I was not when it came to field work and I felt like I was just slogging away since I did not know what the training scenarios were being set up to teach - honestly, it was like there's your bird, go get it. And when he ran into problems how to work it out without understanding what the underlying concept was and getting tired of the same old, same old 'has he been force fetched?' (not my instructor, he never asked me this! )

Truly excited, especially since Aedan shows the same drives and abilities as his papa


----------



## Anele

I looked up the list of things for Stir Crazy and realized I would not be organized enough for the class-- so we are just doing Agility in Da House this time. I still haven't gotten accepted into the class FB page, though. Maybe I am doing something wrong! I am extremely behind in Puppy Peaks so need to catch up with that . . .ack!


----------



## rabernet

Anele said:


> I looked up the list of things for Stir Crazy and realized I would not be organized enough for the class-- so we are just doing Agility in Da House this time. I still haven't gotten accepted into the class FB page, though. Maybe I am doing something wrong! I am extremely behind in Puppy Peaks so need to catch up with that . . .ack!


Are you on the Alumni page? Sometimes you have to call out the Admin of your page there to ask them if they got your private message - it sometimes goes to an "other" folder and they don't see it.


----------



## BriGuy

I've been so busy lately that I wasn't sure if I'd sign up for anything. We've only made 2 of our regular obedience classes in the past 6 week.  But, I think I'll sign up for the second part of the gun dog class. ..we had a good time with it last session!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anele

I am on that page, Robin! Will do!


----------



## quilter

Anele said:


> I looked up the list of things for Stir Crazy and realized I would not be organized enough for the class-- so we are just doing Agility in Da House this time. I still haven't gotten accepted into the class FB page, though. Maybe I am doing something wrong! I am extremely behind in Puppy Peaks so need to catch up with that . . .ack!


I'm in Stir Crazy. The games are in two tracks, cones and pushing, and I think you could just do one track. Not that I'm trying to convince you either way.


----------



## rabernet

Congratulations, Anele for winning a free Bronze spot in April!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Whew  think I am going to have to schedule more time to keep up with my classes ! Such excellent starts in so many of them and the forums are very active.

Note to self: heeling! Heeling! Heeling!


----------



## rabernet

Noah is loving the games in Focus Games. Particularly the Toy Race. He's really good with "wait" when I toss a toy, but I might have to use their strategy to get a head start. 

He's also funny, because he knows Ready.....Seeeeeetttt.......GO!!!! from Dock Diving, so he's sitting in heel position, looking at his toy. 

Ready......*twitch* look at Mom
Seeeeettt.....*twitch* look at Mom
GO!....and we're off - this game is AWESOME Mom! And you run funny!


----------



## Rundlemtn

rabernet said:


> Noah is loving the games in Focus Games. Particularly the Toy Race. He's really good with "wait" when I toss a toy, but I might have to use their strategy to get a head start.
> 
> He's also funny, because he knows Ready.....Seeeeeetttt.......GO!!!! from Dock Diving, so he's sitting in heel position, looking at his toy.
> 
> Ready......*twitch* look at Mom
> Seeeeettt.....*twitch* look at Mom
> GO!....and we're off - this game is AWESOME Mom! And you run funny!



Yes, Rundle and I tried all three games tonight, and by the end she was panting and happy!! So far so good  Right now its all fun and games over here! arty2:


----------



## MaureenM

In empowerment we're working on push games, walking on soft quiet substrates, and inclines. I haven't figured out how to set up an incline yet with things I have here so haven't done that yet. Interesting to compare how the two dogs are different in their approach to things. Finley seemed to think she should leap over the substrates rather than walk on them. Then she carefully placed her feet in any bare location to avoid stepping on things. It took a minute for her to figure out what I wanted. Banshee could have cared less what she was walking on. I don't think she could gingerly walk anywhere to tell you the truth. She can be like a bull in a china shop . Push games, neither had a problem. I'll add more unique things to the bowl and see how that goes.


----------



## aesthetic

There's a shaping class next term. After hearing all the great things rabernet had to say about the instructor and the class, I'm definitely putting it on the list!! Hopefully I can get through all the things from last term before April comes around. Every time I check the schedule, there's always new classes. I want to take them all!!

I'm so glad you're all having so much fun with the February term classes!!


----------



## rabernet

aesthetic said:


> There's a shaping class next term. After hearing all the great things rabernet had to say about the instructor and the class, I'm definitely putting it on the list!! Hopefully I can get through all the things from last term before April comes around. Every time I check the schedule, there's always new classes. I want to take them all!!
> 
> I'm so glad you're all having so much fun with the February term classes!!


Oh you'll love that class so much! It's a great foundation for thinking how to break behaviors into small pieces and shape them, as well as how to get your timing right!


----------



## Anele

quilter said:


> I'm in Stir Crazy. The games are in two tracks, cones and pushing, and I think you could just do one track. Not that I'm trying to convince you either way.


I may have to try it out when it comes up again! I am finding it tough to make sure we keep up with the one class. Not the actual time, but dealing with issues that come up with training! Like . . .we are supposed to have the dog wait on a mat and this will be a starting position in agility . . .but my dog has it in his head (from a lot of past training) that mat = lie down in a relaxed position. Little things like that! (We have done away with the mat!) How are you and Casper doing in Stir Crazy?



rabernet said:


> Congratulations, Anele for winning a free Bronze spot in April!


Thank you, Robin! I can't believe it! I don't remember the last time I won anything . . . very excited!


----------



## Panama Rob

Thanks for the advice on this one Rabernet. I'm in the retired How to Raise a Performance Puppy class and I still am without a dog. That'll change soon enough.


----------



## quilter

rabernet said:


> Well, you have 2 more weeks to decide.


I added BTG at Bronze this morning. I do not have time for this class, but I will have time before the next time she teaches it. Reading the early lectures, I feel like she knows my dog!


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> I added BTG at Bronze this morning. I do not have time for this class, but I will have time before the next time she teaches it. Reading the early lectures, I feel like she knows my dog!


I definitely want to take this class, but not now. There are so many classes in April that I am interested in, and I know that BTG is a two session class. 

I like having classes in my library, but I get so much more out of the class when I can follow along and follow the golds and the FB lurker group as well. I wouldn't be able to give it the time I'd want right now. And I know Denise's lectures - chock full of information and videos! 

I can't wait for Train the Dog in Front of You in April, and Relationship Walks and Nosework and Foundation Tracking (though we may wait for December to take that), and I'm sure I'll find more. 

Anyone with puppies in April (Panama Rob maybe?) Julie Daniels is starting a new class called Puppy Genius. No details on it yet, but it's on the schedule, and her Cookie Jar Games was AMAZING - she's awesome!


----------



## quilter

rabernet said:


> I definitely want to take this class, but not now. There are so many classes in April that I am interested in, and I know that BTG is a two session class.


I'm working through Beyond the Backyard and BTG is a good complement to that. Beyond the Backyard is mostly about distractions and reducing reinforcers, but doesn't cover engagement. It's not targeted for dogs in sports competitions, but instead dogs that you want to take to Home Depot. I'm hoping that BTG gives more of the the reasons behind what's in Beyond the Backyard. I'm going to finish Beyond the Backyard before I start anything related to "work". We're having lots of fun with Stir Crazy and I think that'll give us one of the last tricks we need for our Trick Dog Champion.


----------



## Rundlemtn

I'm actually not liking Focus Games much at all right now. I thought it had promise with the race for the toy game... but now I just hoping it improves drastically over the next coming weeks, because at the moment I am feeling like I wasted my money. Some of these games are intuitive. Rundle and I are used to playing together, so being "goofy" and "surprising" with her isn't anything new...  I'm hoping things become more challenging as weeks go on, because right now I do not feel as though I am learning much of anything that is useful. Maybe I just took the wrong course?


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have learned that I don't really need the Games types of courses. There are a lot of people who honestly don't know how to play with their dogs and these types of courses can be helpful. Or some dogs that are so overwhelmed with the outside world that bringing games into those elements truly help which the class also touches upon.

BTW, I took Focus Games at bronze and did not get that much out of the class. But since I did take it at bronze I figure it was slightly more than a private lesson (less than an agility private) or about the cost of a double entry a an obedience, rally or agility trial too . 

There are many more courses that you would probably love -- asking Denise in either the FB Alumni group or via email can help you decide if a class is right for you or not when in doubt - that is IF the whole online approach works for you. I love the approach but am almost always behind, so I end up combining elements of multiple classes which also works for me (I get bored easily  ) 



3Pebs3 said:


> I'm actually not liking Focus Games much at all right now. I thought it had promise with the race for the toy game... but now I just hoping it improves drastically over the next coming weeks, because at the moment I am feeling like I wasted my money. Some of these games are intuitive. Rundle and I are used to playing together, so being "goofy" and "surprising" with her isn't anything new...  I'm hoping things become more challenging as weeks go on, because right now I do not feel as though I am learning much of anything that is useful. Maybe I just took the wrong course?


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> I definitely want to take this class, but not now. There are so many classes in April that I am interested in, and I know that BTG is a two session class.
> 
> I like having classes in my library, but I get so much more out of the class when I can follow along and follow the golds and the FB lurker group as well. I wouldn't be able to give it the time I'd want right now. And I know Denise's lectures - chock full of information and videos!
> 
> I can't wait for Train the Dog in Front of You in April, and Relationship Walks and Nosework and Foundation Tracking (though we may wait for December to take that), and I'm sure I'll find more.
> 
> Anyone with puppies in April (Panama Rob maybe?) Julie Daniels is starting a new class called Puppy Genius. No details on it yet, but it's on the schedule, and her Cookie Jar Games was AMAZING - she's awesome!


That one may be a good one for me to take while I'm waiting for the pup to mature enough to engage in more serious training. I'll probably be in at bronze. I'm enjoying "How to Raise a Performance Puppy" class now. Awesome suggestion. Thank You again for the suggestion.


----------



## rabernet

3Pebs3 said:


> I'm actually not liking Focus Games much at all right now. I thought it had promise with the race for the toy game... but now I just hoping it improves drastically over the next coming weeks, because at the moment I am feeling like I wasted my money. Some of these games are intuitive. Rundle and I are used to playing together, so being "goofy" and "surprising" with her isn't anything new...  I'm hoping things become more challenging as weeks go on, because right now I do not feel as though I am learning much of anything that is useful. Maybe I just took the wrong course?


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear this! We are only in Week 2 (Week 3 tomorrow). Have you followed any of the Gold forum threads? I find that I glean a lot from those as well. I try to follow someone who is similar to us (maybe Becky and Harris for you?). 

Like Sharon suggested, if you reach out to Denise, and tell her what you are wanting to work on with Rundle, she's great at offering suggestions. Either Private Message her, or ask on the Alumni page - that way others can also perhaps find something that helps them too. 

Since you are in Canada and the exchange rate is so dismal, I can understand your concern. I do hope that it hasn't soured you from trying another upcoming class!

I do have to say, we're having fun playing the games, but we've pretty much been doing this with Noah already, and I've probably learned the least from this class of the ones I've taken. 

I can highly recommend Sue's Shaping class in April - I learned a lot more about how to properly shape behaviors, and Noah had a blast with those little wheels turning, when he figured out HE controled the clicker if he could just figure out what exactly he was doing that caused the click. 

She's also starting a new Levels class which I'm really looking forward to as well.


----------



## aesthetic

Anyone else planning their April classes? I have a list of three classes that I really want to take, but I know that three is too much to balance at one time. But at the same time, I don't know when they'll be offered again...

We finished everything Kaizer didn't already know from the December term though, so it's possible, it just takes awhile


----------



## rabernet

Definitely doing Introduction to Nosework this next session - and there are a few others we're interested in. You can click on the Instructor's name and see if they're offering the class again at a later date. Not sure if you knew that or not.


----------



## quilter

I am considering intro to nosework or relationship walks.

Stir Crazy was just perfect for us this time around and Donna, the stir crazy instructor, is teaching the relationship walks class.

I need to "get serious" about nosework, because that's the last skill Casper needs for his dog trick champion title.


----------



## aesthetic

rabernet - I didn't know that, but I just checked and they aren't be offered again, unless they rearrange the schedule again / add classes to later months. 

I want to take Shaping, Relationship Walks and Training Levels. They all sound amazing and their syllabus' would benefit Kaizer and I a lot. I may just go through with taking all three and then skip the June term to go through all of them.


----------



## rabernet

I can highly recommend Sue's shaping class - and it should come back around - it's just not on the schedule. I imagine Levels will come again, but since it's brand spanking new, it's only on there once. 

Relationship Walks is another one I want to take too!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I was looking yesterday .. so many courses, so little time


----------



## rabernet

Oh Fenzi - how I love and hate you at the same time! 

Pretty firm on Intro to Nosework and Build Your Bond Relationship Walks for April and that was going to be it - no more crazy four classes that I never finish because I'm also taking local classes and Noah and I are in classes 3 nights a week. 

But wait....there's the new Train the Dog in Front of You class, and Sue's Levels 1 class and Obedience Skillbuilding and Obedience Games and......I'm sure I'll find something else I want to take too. 

I got my Nosework kit for Christmas for this set of classes, and I want to try tracking too at some point. And we just started a local nosework class with a Department of Agriculture trainer of scent detection dogs. And I sort of want to see how his methods differ from Fenzi (he is a positive trainer too). 

Hi - my name is Robin, and I'm a Fenzi addict.......

Oh - and Noah's dock diving classes will be starting up again in the next few months too, so add that to his social calendar. 

Le sigh......


----------



## aesthetic

Ooh I wanted to take Obedience Games, Obedience Skillbuilding and Train the Dog In Front of You classes too, but crossed them off my list because 5 classes is too much - I could barely handle three! Right now it looks like I'll be (hopefully) taking Build Your Bond Relationship Walks, Shaping and the Levels classes. I think that's more than enough for now, and hopefully Obedience Games and Obedience Skillbuilding will come again soon..


----------



## AmberSunrise

I *think* I have my April choices; could not narrow it down to 1 to keep my budget happy but did narrow it down to 3 (bronze level)

Distance in Agility
Obedience Games
Healing your heeling

I crossed off and added and recrossed off...
Train the dog in front of you
Training Levels
Puppy Genius

A few others looked kind of interesting do maybe if the come around in the future


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> I *think* I have my April choices; could not narrow it down to 1 to keep my budget happy but did narrow it down to 3 (bronze level)
> 
> Distance in Agility
> Obedience Games
> Healing your heeling
> 
> I crossed off and added and recrossed off...
> Train the dog in front of you
> Training Levels
> Puppy Genius
> 
> A few others looked kind of interesting do maybe if the come around in the future


I bet that Train the Dog in Front of You comes around again, and hopefully Training Levels, that's what I'm counting on. 

Puppy Genius - another puppy in your future soon?  Or just to have in your library? 

Pretty sure I'm just going to do Nosework and Relationship walks and try my darndest not to cave to the comments raving about other classes! LOL

Of course, come the NEXT payday on April 1, I might have to see if I want to add one more.


----------



## goldenewbie

How do you ever decide! 

I am signed up for Part 2 of Bridging the gap (which is a GREAT class BTW, I highly recommend it) and should ideally just work on that class.. it has a lot to cover... but I am extremely tempted by RA511: Positions, Laterals and Backing for RF and MF and/or OB530: FCI Style Heeling as a supplement to it.. 

I know I cannot do three classes again... but I am soo soo soo soo tempted... god help me!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Haha..good eyes.

I keep telling myself that I do NOT NEED ANOTHER PUPPY, but you know, if things happen as they might .... Well, maybe.

My mantra should be 'i do not need another puppy'. And the breeding has not even happened yet! 


]


rabernet said:


> I bet that Train the Dog in Front of You comes around again, and hopefully Training Levels, that's what I'm counting on.
> 
> Puppy Genius - another puppy in your future soon?  Or just to have in your library?
> 
> Pretty sure I'm just going to do Nosework and Relationship walks and try my darndest not to cave to the comments raving about other classes! LOL
> 
> Of course, come the NEXT payday on April 1, I might have to see if I want to add one more.


----------



## goldenewbie

I worked very hard on my self control:yuck:, and decided to skip FCI style Heeling this term (in favor of Precision Heeling next term) .... but, signed up for Foundation Tracking!:bowl:

So once again, I have more stuff in my library than I am going to be able to work through
1.) Bridging the gap 
2.) Positions Laterals and Backing for RF/MF
3.) Foundation tracking. 
(all at bronze) 

What has everyone picked this time around?




goldenewbie said:


> How do you ever decide!
> 
> I am signed up for Part 2 of Bridging the gap (which is a GREAT class BTW, I highly recommend it) and should ideally just work on that class.. it has a lot to cover... but I am extremely tempted by RA511: Positions, Laterals and Backing for RF and MF and/or OB530: FCI Style Heeling as a supplement to it..
> 
> I know I cannot do three classes again... but I am soo soo soo soo tempted... god help me!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Well Crap people. Just checked and all 3 of the courses I want still have openings....

My budget says too bad so sad, don't even think about it. Come on folks, fill those classes LOL

Step away from the keyboard.....


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> How do you ever decide!
> 
> I am signed up for Part 2 of Bridging the gap (which is a GREAT class BTW, I highly recommend it) and should ideally just work on that class.. it has a lot to cover... but I am extremely tempted by RA511: Positions, Laterals and Backing for RF and MF and/or OB530: FCI Style Heeling as a supplement to it..
> 
> I know I cannot do three classes again... but I am soo soo soo soo tempted... god help me!


It is SOOOO hard to decide! I have a long list that I have to whittle down every session - and if you look at June now, there will be more added before then. Signed up for Intro to Nosework at Bronze today (that was my number one class I intended to take), will sign up for Relationship Walks at Bronze tomorrow and most likely will sign up for FCI Heeling at Bronze next week - because....Kamal doesn't have any future classes listed, and I don't know when it will be offered again. Precision Heeling comes around pretty regularly. 

I'd like to do Train the Dog in Front of You, but I suspect that will be very popular and will be offered again.


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> I worked very hard on my self control:yuck:, and decided to skip FCI style Heeling this term (in favor of Precision Heeling next term) .... but, signed up for Foundation Tracking!:bowl:
> 
> So once again, I have more stuff in my library than I am going to be able to work through
> 1.) Bridging the gap
> 2.) Positions Laterals and Backing for RF/MF
> 3.) Foundation tracking.
> (all at bronze)
> 
> What has everyone picked this time around?


Tracking is another one we want to take in the future. Just something to think about - no enabling here 

But I don't see FCI Heeling any other time but this session, so I think I am going to sign up for it, to at the very least have it in my library to work on - if I can't work on it now. And will save all the gold threads to Evernote. 

Precision Heeling is offered a couple times a year. 

Speaking of which, have you saved all the gold threads in your current classes so you can have them to refer back to? I have Focus Games saved if you haven't or don't get a chance to - so I could send them to you.


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> Well Crap people. Just checked and all 3 of the courses I want still have openings....
> 
> My budget says too bad so sad, don't even think about it. Come on folks, fill those classes LOL
> 
> Step away from the keyboard.....


Yeah, I can't justify Gold, but thought about it for Nosework. But I can take more bronzes for the same price. 

Denise posted today that Gun Dog classes may not stay, because the participation has dropped - that it's probably 10 years before it's time - so if anyone wants to take Gun Dog class - now is the time to sign up. It's gotten rave reviews! I don't hunt, so, not a class for me.


----------



## sunnyseas

Just signed up for Puppy Genius for my 11 week old. Anybody else taking the same class?


----------



## AmberSunrise

The basics class is also an excellent class for stays under heavy distraction, marking, retrieving and some heeling (not competition level)  



rabernet said:


> Yeah, I can't justify Gold, but thought about it for Nosework. But I can take more bronzes for the same price.
> 
> Denise posted today that Gun Dog classes may not stay, because the participation has dropped - that it's probably 10 years before it's time - so if anyone wants to take Gun Dog class - now is the time to sign up. It's gotten rave reviews! I don't hunt, so, not a class for me.


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> The basics class is also an excellent class for stays under heavy distraction, marking, retrieving and some heeling (not competition level)


Marking you say? We NQ'd in our first barn hunt trials for marking the hay bales. :doh:

All the comments I got from others were "that's why I don't use my boys in barn hunt" and no one offered me suggestions to curb that need to mark. He does not mark in our home, but he will mark where another dog has (ie, try to in PetSmart where other dogs have - so I keep him on eagle eye in those situations to stop before he starts).


----------



## aesthetic

So I've decided to take three classes, again.. might as well have it in my library, right?

I'm going to take the Relationship Walks, Shaping and Training Levels class. I just couldn't wait to take the Shaping class (and as an aside, don't know if any of you are a big believer in fate, but Kaizer's breeder's name is Sue, the best puppy class instructor we had was also a Sue, and Sue Ailsby teaches both Shaping and Levels...coincidence, no?)

I'm very excited for these classes!!


----------



## MaureenM

Oh my. There just seems like so much I'd like to take and truthfully I have not had much success keeping up at Bronze. I signed up for train the dog in front of you at bronze tonight. I have two such different dogs in so many ways. (And yet sooo similiar, in many ways too...) Denise said they're over 100 pages of lectures... Of which I think I will enjoy reading and learning for the first three weeks anyway. I won a lottery in February so this was a freebie. 

I'd like to do nose work, and am thinking about just getting it to have in the library. But, if I'm honest with myself, OB training seems to take precedence here and I don't know that I have the time to add anther venue. I think I'd also like to do OB games and relationship walks. But ohhh, gun dog training, I wish that would stick around for a while. And again, if I think about it....will I really get to do it with Finley? And now tracking....a semi-local club was offering that but we are so far from them and would have missed every other session due to my work schedule. 

Bottom line, I'm still up in the air. I think OB games probably makes the most sense for us now and relationship walks sounds like fun too. That's what I'm thinking at this point. Nothing at gold so I have a few more days to think it through.


----------



## quilter

We are in Relationship Walks at Gold. So excited! Having looked at the the first lecture, I think it's going to be great complement to Beyond the Backyard. We are just about to add new locations and Relationship Walks has a component of proofing behaviors in new locations.

OK, who said there are 100 pages of lecture notes in Train the Dog? I am trying, trying to not sign of for that class!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh toooooo funny:doh::doh:

I meant the 'other' marking where you put your hand down to direct your dog's gaze and your dog locks on to his 'mark' for a retrieve -- you know the good kind of marking:

Marking the bales must have been funny! And completely untrained 



rabernet said:


> Marking you say? We NQ'd in our first barn hunt trials for marking the hay bales. :doh:
> 
> All the comments I got from others were "that's why I don't use my boys in barn hunt" and no one offered me suggestions to curb that need to mark. He does not mark in our home, but he will mark where another dog has (ie, try to in PetSmart where other dogs have - so I keep him on eagle eye in those situations to stop before he starts).


----------



## rabernet

aesthetic said:


> So I've decided to take three classes, again.. might as well have it in my library, right?
> 
> I'm going to take the Relationship Walks, Shaping and Training Levels class. I just couldn't wait to take the Shaping class (and as an aside, don't know if any of you are a big believer in fate, but Kaizer's breeder's name is Sue, the best puppy class instructor we had was also a Sue, and Sue Ailsby teaches both Shaping and Levels...coincidence, no?)
> 
> I'm very excited for these classes!!


I've had two classes with Sue so far - and Shaping was our first - it was AWESOME - she's going to start off with your timing of the clicker - using a tv commercial (it will all make sense when you start), and I listen to Audible books on my commute, and I was practicing my timing by clicking at the end of sentences on my drive to and from work! LOL

I'd like to take Levels, but had other things more important for me this time around. 

But I'm in the FB lurker group for shaping, so maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## rabernet

MaureenM said:


> Oh my. There just seems like so much I'd like to take and truthfully I have not had much success keeping up at Bronze. I signed up for train the dog in front of you at bronze tonight. I have two such different dogs in so many ways. (And yet sooo similiar, in many ways too...) Denise said they're over 100 pages of lectures... Of which I think I will enjoy reading and learning for the first three weeks anyway. I won a lottery in February so this was a freebie.
> 
> I'd like to do nose work, and am thinking about just getting it to have in the library. But, if I'm honest with myself, OB training seems to take precedence here and I don't know that I have the time to add anther venue. I think I'd also like to do OB games and relationship walks. But ohhh, gun dog training, I wish that would stick around for a while. And again, if I think about it....will I really get to do it with Finley? And now tracking....a semi-local club was offering that but we are so far from them and would have missed every other session due to my work schedule.
> 
> Bottom line, I'm still up in the air. I think OB games probably makes the most sense for us now and relationship walks sounds like fun too. That's what I'm thinking at this point. Nothing at gold so I have a few more days to think it through.


I know! It's crazy - you can justify each one you're interested in, in one way or another. It's like an addiction - you get a taste of Fenzi - and then you're hooked. 

You actually have 4 weeks to decide at Bronze! Or if you're obsessive like me and want to be there on day 1 of lectures, you have until next Friday! LOL

Please let us know how Train the Dog in Front of You is - it's one I had to put on the back burner for now, but I hope it's a raging success so that it comes back around!


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> We are in Relationship Walks at Gold. So excited! Having looked at the the first lecture, I think it's going to be great complement to Beyond the Backyard. We are just about to add new locations and Relationship Walks has a component of proofing behaviors in new locations.
> 
> OK, who said there are 100 pages of lecture notes in Train the Dog? I am trying, trying to not sign of for that class!



Yay! I'll get to follow you on Relationship Walks! The syllabus looks fabulous for this class!


----------



## rabernet

Sunrise said:


> Oh toooooo funny:doh::doh:
> 
> *I meant the 'other' marking where you put your hand down to direct your dog's gaze and your dog locks on to his 'mark' for a retrieve* -- you know the good kind of marking:
> 
> Marking the ba;es must have been funny!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh..............










Guess it's a good thing I didn't rush to sign up for it to help me with MY marking issue! LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise

Okay, I just registered for:

Distance in Agility
Obedience Games
Healing your heeling

And I added: Train the Dog in Front of You

Should be a busy semester even taking the courses at bronze


----------



## MaureenM

So much of what I wrote last time went out the window yesterday morning when I read there was still a Gold spot in OB games. After rereading the syllabus I took the plunge and signed up for it . It was one of those impulsive decisions that just felt right! I'm now in the process of cleaning up memory on my phone for video's. It's my first GOLD class but I have a feeling it won't be my last. I think the accountability will help me stay on track. I'm still on the fence about relationship walks. I think it sounds so interesting. I like to read all the posts so if I wait too long after class starts it's overwhelming for me. Nose work and tracking will have to wait for anther time.


----------



## Panama Rob

sunnyseas said:


> Just signed up for Puppy Genius for my 11 week old. Anybody else taking the same class?


I think I'm going to take it too.


----------



## rabernet

MaureenM said:


> So much of what I wrote last time went out the window yesterday morning when I read there was still a Gold spot in OB games. After rereading the syllabus I took the plunge and signed up for it . It was one of those impulsive decisions that just felt right! I'm now in the process of cleaning up memory on my phone for video's. It's my first GOLD class but I have a feeling it won't be my last. I think the accountability will help me stay on track. I'm still on the fence about relationship walks. I think it sounds so interesting. I like to read all the posts so if I wait too long after class starts it's overwhelming for me. Nose work and tracking will have to wait for anther time.


Congratulations! I would love to do a Gold spot, but finances and fear of the camera keep me from signing up for them. I know I probably need that accountability as well.


----------



## rabernet

Classes start today! I ended up upgrading to Silver in NW101, and am so excited for that class. Instead of signing up for FCI Heeling, I signed up for Rockin Vehicles and Awesome Exteriors. I had a chat with Stacy and she said it will be next year before she offers it again, and it wouldn't hurt to have it in my library to work on until the next time around. 

And Build Your Bond - Relationship Walks is shaping up to be an awesome class as well! 

Just two more weeks to register for April classes if you have any interest! Here's the schedule - so many great classes, so little time! 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule


----------



## Ljilly28

I signed up for Julie Daniels Puppy Genius with Cambridge.


----------



## sunnyseas

Anybody else not seeing the "My Courses" link? I signed up for puppy genius and used to be able to access it but I don't see the link right now.


----------



## aesthetic

sunnyseas said:


> Anybody else not seeing the "My Courses" link? I signed up for puppy genius and used to be able to access it but I don't see the link right now.


I see it, and it's working fine for me..Seeing as this was posted yesterday, is it fixed now?


----------



## quilter

Is anyone in Train the Dog? I'm still trying to decide whether to do this at bronze. I've got a ton of material at this point, and I thought this class might help me pull it all together. Note I'm not looking to create an obedience or agility champ. More along the lines of a loose lead walk on a trail through the woods where there would be lots of people and dogs.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> Is anyone in Train the Dog? I'm still trying to decide whether to do this at bronze. I've got a ton of material at this point, and I thought this class might help me pull it all together. Note I'm not looking to create an obedience or agility champ. More along the lines of a loose lead walk on a trail through the woods where there would be lots of people and dogs.


I'm not, but the feedback so far has been overwhelmingly positive. Denise said it definitely will be offered again.


----------



## rabernet

quilter said:


> We are in Relationship Walks at Gold. So excited! Having looked at the the first lecture, I think it's going to be great complement to Beyond the Backyard. We are just about to add new locations and Relationship Walks has a component of proofing behaviors in new locations.
> 
> OK, who said there are 100 pages of lecture notes in Train the Dog? I am trying, trying to not sign of for that class!


Quilter - I have to say that I am really enjoying following you and Casper in this class. You have such thoughtful and thought provoking posts, and I'm learning a lot just by following the two of you! Great job! I'm bronze, so I can't post in the R+ thread there in discussions, or I'd post an atta girl and boy for you and Casper, so I'll do it here instead!


----------



## quilter

rabernet said:


> Quilter - I have to say that I am really enjoying following you and Casper in this class. You have such thoughtful and thought provoking posts, and I'm learning a lot just by following the two of you! Great job! I'm bronze, so I can't post in the R+ thread there in discussions, or I'd post an atta girl and boy for you and Casper, so I'll do it here instead!


Thanks! We're having a blast. There's so much to think about, try out, video, and write up! My husband is now giving me tips on how to get better video. 

I decided I'm too busy to add anything at this point, so I'll wait for the next offering of Train the Dog. Then it will be version 2 and even better!


----------



## goldenewbie

What are you guys doing to me!!


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> What are you guys doing to me!!


Nosework, nosework, nosework!!!!! We're having a BLAST!


----------



## rabernet

goldenewbie said:


> I worked very hard on my self control:yuck:, and decided to skip FCI style Heeling this term (in favor of Precision Heeling next term) .... but, signed up for Foundation Tracking!:bowl:
> 
> So once again, I have more stuff in my library than I am going to be able to work through
> 1.) Bridging the gap
> 2.) Positions Laterals and Backing for RF/MF
> 3.) Foundation tracking.
> (all at bronze)
> 
> What has everyone picked this time around?


How is Foundation Tracking? We may venture into tracking at some point too!


----------



## Monkey&Marshall

I just signed up for my first class! 
We are taking Shaping... I have always been interested in this, so I thought it would be a great place to start. 

Off to buy my clicker.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am loving obedience games!! Totally and completely.

Now off to video some Healing my Heeling exercises


----------



## rabernet

Monkey&Marshall said:


> I just signed up for my first class!
> We are taking Shaping... I have always been interested in this, so I thought it would be a great place to start.
> 
> Off to buy my clicker.


That's a great class - I took it a couple sessions ago, one of my favorites!


----------



## Panama Rob

I have so much ambition for Dakota...now that he is here it is hard to find time to read or study. It reminds me of the guy who set out to sail around the world in the very first solo nonstop around the world sailboat race(True Story). The guy didn't know how to sail when he started...figured he'd have plenty of time to learn while under way. He commented that it was so frustrating...that it was like he was trying to read the directions while he was tumbling around in the dryer. I feel like I am doing great with Dakota...his behavior was amazing during his first vet visit today. I'm mixing and matching training from like four different sources. We are primarily working on sit, heel, settle and recalls and retrieves and getting acclimated to being home and traveling with me and also getting him acclimated to water. I guess that is a lot for the first week.


----------



## Panama Rob

Oh and we are working on crate and ex-pen behavior...that is going pretty good.


----------



## aesthetic

I do all my reading at night when I'm up late anyway, that way I can plan out training for the next day. Or I do my reading when I have free time at school and plan out then too. It's nice because then I can go home and dedicate my time to Kaizer, without needing a break every couple of hours to read something really quick.


----------



## MoltenGirl

Ok….this thread is VERY long but my boy Mozart is almost 9 months old and acting like a Barbarian (mouthing, jumping, and breaking free from the leash/harness on walks)

In a nutshell…..will these "Fenzi" classes help me? 

I'm not looking at Agility training until he's about 18-months old when his bones/hips/joints have formed properly. Just basic "good-manners and behaviour" training. 

Is this the right place?


----------



## AmberSunrise

yes, Fenzi classes will help 

School of Behavior
Foundations
Obedience

perhaps Puppy Genius (Julie is mostly agility and lays excellent foundations; I used to travel 4 hours for privates with her so I guess you could say that I like her a lot!)

all the above have a class or 2 that would help you and be fun!! Registration for this term closes on Apr 15th so you have a few days yet to consider


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I have done so much traveling and getting acquainted the past couple of weeks. We are just getting started on the puppy genius curriculum. I have been feeding him his meals in his pen or his crate to get him loving to go in and I have been seeding his pen with treats and stuffed Kongs to combat separation anxiety and pen anxiety. He is really coming around. We really started clicker training and getting him to focus on my face today. He earned his entire dinner meal with this game today. He catches on really quick. I think we have really covered a lot of ground the last two weeks. I sure love this little puppy and am so grateful to have him as part of my life.


----------



## Panama Rob

One of my biggest hurdles is my complete lack of experience in any dog competition. My goal with Dakota is to compete in multiple sports. I have a lot to learn over the coming months. I look forward to getting involved in classes. I have great confidence in Dakota. His intelligence amazes me. I wish I knew more about the events he will eventually do. If I Knew more then I could prepare him more now. I don't want to teach him bad habits that I have to break later. As I am teaching him, I can see that he is learning how to learn from me....I take it that his learning how to learn is the greater good and my learning how to teach/coach him. I think as long as we have that connection we can overcome any mistakes I might make as we progress.


----------



## Panama Rob

Dakota and I are gonna begin mat work today. I bought a nice looking blue yoga mat to train him on because I thought blue is a nice masculine color. I got home and took it out of its packaging and the dang thing has pink writing on it. So much for macho. Doh!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

one of the really wonderful aspects of dog training (besides the bond & the fun) is the foundation is good for all dog sports and house manners 



Panama Rob said:


> One of my biggest hurdles is my complete lack of experience in any dog competition. My goal with Dakota is to compete in multiple sports. I have a lot to learn over the coming months. I look forward to getting involved in classes. I have great confidence in Dakota. His intelligence amazes me. I wish I knew more about the events he will eventually do. If I Knew more then I could prepare him more now. I don't want to teach him bad habits that I have to break later. As I am teaching him, I can see that he is learning how to learn from me....I take it that his learning how to learn is the greater good and my learning how to teach/coach him. I think as long as we have that connection we can overcome any mistakes I might make as we progress.


----------



## Panama Rob

I love this photo taken tonight. This photo shows his sit command, his focus and tonight's mat work. It is a combination of training we have been working on. I'm really proud of my little pup.


----------



## Rilelen

So cute! He's adorable!

This is a busy time of year for us (grad school...), so I kept it simple this term and went with Sue's Levels class at bronze. Level 1 is probably a little basic for us, but I'm excited about working through the levels with her as they're offered and don't mind starting at the beginning. 

I think the best part is that it's actually been a big help with loose leash walking, which has always been a huge weak point. Abby's recall also isn't 100% in public at a distance with distractions, and I think it's been helpful to go back to basics on that one as well. While we're at it, we're retraining her sits and downs (which she has down pat) into tuck-sits and foldback downs, just for fun. Abby is thrilled - more cookies! And I just love Sue!


----------



## aesthetic

I'm working on Kaizer's recall in Sue's training levels too! His recall is pretty solid inside the house and garage, but we really need some help on recall in the backyard and other places. It's definitely been helpful to start back from the beginning though. Training Level 2A is being offered next term (as of now anyway). I'm so excited for it!!

We're also taking Sue's shaping class. I'm not very good at shaping right now..it's not that I can't click on time, but more that we can never go past a certain point (i.e. he'll turn his head right, but he won't go further than that at all). He did offer me a paw and jump on the couch with me on his own during one of our sessions though!! Those are things he already knows though. I'm not sure how to shape him to do a new trick.


----------



## Panama Rob

I spend so much time with Dakota now that he is here. I'm trying to work the materials from both courses that I have and the book from the first course. We are starting puppy classes Saturday. We may have to skip the next round of classes just to catch up. We have too much material to work and I have noted where I have let some bad behaviors slip in that the book warned against. We will see what's up when registration rolls around.


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> I spend so much time with Dakota now that he is here. I'm trying to work the materials from both courses that I have and the book from the first course. We are starting puppy classes Saturday. We may have to skip the next round of classes just to catch up. We have too much material to work and I have noted where I have let some bad behaviors slip in that the book warned against. *We will see what's up when registration rolls around.*


May 22nd!!!! AKA - ten short days away! :laugh:


----------



## lkw626

Hey, So I am going to sign my boy Tucker up for a Fenzi class for next session. We are new to Fenzi and Tucker has no official training experience aside from what I have worked on with him. He is almost 9months and has all of his basic commands and tricks down for the most part (recently he has developed selective hearing and will sometimes ignore me if I don't have a treat to offer for him to preform.). These are what he has down now with just the work I have done with him. 

sit
laydown
stay
recall/ come
leave it
drop it (50/50)
paw
highfive 
touch
on your bed
crate

essentially my question is what class would Fenzi experienced people suggest for him. My ultimate goal for him is to be a therepy dog, but definitely would love to some agility with him because he has such a high drive for play and performing he loves running around and jumping over objects.


----------



## ktkins7

I'm going to be taking my first Fenzi classes with Ella with the June 1 session. There are two that I'm definitely taking. Intro to Nosework and Drives and Control 1. I'm trying to figure out about the next level nosework class though. Intro to NW Search Elements is the second class. Its offered for June but not for August. August has Developing Advanced Nosework Skills, but Elements class is prerequisite for it. Intro to NW Search Elements doesn't show up as offered again until next year. So it either looks like I purchase it as a bronze right now and save all the info, or just the lecture notes for August. Any recommendations?


----------



## AmberSunrise

Prerequisite classes can normally be purchased when registration opens - there is a section that is for retired or prereq classes and they are Bronze without the forums ... this night be an option. I am unsure which area you go to to get these classes but an email to FDSA would send the link  Then you could save it and work on the elements as you have time.

Welcome to Fenzi


----------



## ktkins7

Thanks! I sent them an email asking about it but I haven't heard back yet. There's so many classes its hard to figure out which ones will work out best for us right now!


----------



## rabernet

lkw626 said:


> Hey, So I am going to sign my boy Tucker up for a Fenzi class for next session. We are new to Fenzi and Tucker has no official training experience aside from what I have worked on with him. He is almost 9months and has all of his basic commands and tricks down for the most part (recently he has developed selective hearing and will sometimes ignore me if I don't have a treat to offer for him to preform.). These are what he has down now with just the work I have done with him.
> 
> sit
> laydown
> stay
> recall/ come
> leave it
> drop it (50/50)
> paw
> highfive
> touch
> on your bed
> crate
> 
> essentially my question is what class would Fenzi experienced people suggest for him. My ultimate goal for him is to be a therepy dog, but definitely would love to some agility with him because he has such a high drive for play and performing he loves running around and jumping over objects.


Based on the June schedule, I'd recommend Get Focused and/or Performance Fundamentals. For August, I highly recommend Cookie Jar Games.

Edit to add - Life Skills in August under foundations would be a great class as well - loved that class!


----------



## rabernet

ktkins7 said:


> I'm going to be taking my first Fenzi classes with Ella with the June 1 session. There are two that I'm definitely taking. Intro to Nosework and Drives and Control 1. I'm trying to figure out about the next level nosework class though. Intro to NW Search Elements is the second class. Its offered for June but not for August. August has Developing Advanced Nosework Skills, but Elements class is prerequisite for it. Intro to NW Search Elements doesn't show up as offered again until next year. So it either looks like I purchase it as a bronze right now and save all the info, or just the lecture notes for August. Any recommendations?


I just sent a private message to Stacy to see if she knew if NW120 would be offered in August and just isn't on the schedule right now. I'll let you know what she says - we took NW101 with her at Silver and will probably take NW120 at Silver as well. I would do Gold, but we are moving in the middle of June and I know I won't do it justice.


----------



## Kim1607

*Another Fenzi question*

I would like to sign George up for a Fenzi class. We would be beginners. We are taking the Petsmart puppy class. Which class would be good? What level is best? Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rabernet

OK - Stacy got back to me - she said you could either go ahead and sign up for both NW101 and NW120 in June, or wait to take NW101 in August and NW120 in October. Not really sure why they don't have NW120 in August. 

Maybe there's another fun class you could take in June? I do think there's a lot of material to cover (but not overwhelming) and you wouldn't be ready for NW130 in August and you'd have to wait for December for it to roll around again (NW130).

Rally Skillbuilding 1 is a fun class, but I'm also looking at Unbroken myself as a second class in June.


----------



## rabernet

Kim1607 said:


> I would like to sign George up for a Fenzi class. We would be beginners. We are taking the Petsmart puppy class. Which class would be good? What level is best? Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When registration opens on May 22nd, I'd recommend a retired class for you. Even though it's "Raising a Performance Puppy" there are great foundation skills in it. Unfortunately - I don't see a lot of classes for young puppies in June. 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - FE110: Raising a Performance Puppy

Then in August, I'd recommend Life Skills under Foundations. Hannah Branigan is a great instructor. 

Sharon - what are your thoughts for a good Fenzi class for a puppy in June?


----------



## Panama Rob

I would second "Raising a Performance Puppy". The book for that class "The Focused Puppy" is great in itself. You might be able to find the book on Amazon. It's a keeper book for me.


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> I would second "Raising a Performance Puppy". The book for that class "The Focused Puppy" is great in itself. You might be able to find the book on Amazon. It's a keeper book for me.


Speaking of keeper books: Beyond the Backyard


----------



## AmberSunrise

I would also suggest the Raising a Performance Puppy. Even for older dogs and/or dogs who h ate not going to be performance dogs. It is rich in content for all dogs.

2 courses that will be offered might also help since they too instruct and guide on core fundamentals, no matter what you intend to do  with games to keep dog & handler in the motivated and fun zone:
-Get Focused
-Performance Fundamentals


----------



## ktkins7

rabernet said:


> I just sent a private message to Stacy to see if she knew if NW120 would be offered in August and just isn't on the schedule right now. I'll let you know what she says - we took NW101 with her at Silver and will probably take NW120 at Silver as well. I would do Gold, but we are moving in the middle of June and I know I won't do it justice.


I got an email response from Denise. She said that NW120 will not be offered in August. She said if I felt comfortable doing it on my own I could sign up for both and then do the advanced class as an independent study when I'm ready for it. I also have to keep in mind that I'll be on vacation the first two weeks of August with extremely limited internet access, so I'll have to plan accordingly. Denise also referred me to the Alumni Facebook group, which I just signed up for.

I think I'm going to end up looking at the schedule and possibly filling in with another class and then start nosework later. I'm about to sit at the kitchen table and write down all the classes I want to take and when they're on the schedule so I can figure this out without spending way too much money. I'm leaning towards only bronze level to start off with. Definitely not doing gold because I don't have the equipment for it.


----------



## rabernet

ktkins7 said:


> I got an email response from Denise. She said that NW120 will not be offered in August. She said if I felt comfortable doing it on my own I could sign up for both and then do the advanced class as an independent study when I'm ready for it. I also have to keep in mind that I'll be on vacation the first two weeks of August with extremely limited internet access, so I'll have to plan accordingly. Denise also referred me to the Alumni Facebook group, which I just signed up for.
> 
> I think I'm going to end up looking at the schedule and possibly filling in with another class and then start nosework later. I'm about to sit at the kitchen table and write down all the classes I want to take and when they're on the schedule so I can figure this out without spending way too much money. I'm leaning towards only bronze level to start off with. Definitely not doing gold because I don't have the equipment for it.


I've taken all bronze until NW101, and I upgraded to Silver, which I will do for NW120 as well. It's nice to be able to participate in the discussion forum and ask clarifying questions.

There are also "lurker groups" on FB for each class, which is a great way to get feedback from others also taking the course. You just can't ask a gold or silver to ask a specific question on the Fenzi site. 

If you have a cell phone, you technically "could" do Gold using the video part of your phone. Not enabling or anything! LOL


----------



## ktkins7

rabernet said:


> I've taken all bronze until NW101, and I upgraded to Silver, which I will do for NW120 as well. It's nice to be able to participate in the discussion forum and ask clarifying questions.
> 
> There are also "lurker groups" on FB for each class, which is a great way to get feedback from others also taking the course. You just can't ask a gold or silver to ask a specific question on the Fenzi site.
> 
> If you have a cell phone, you technically "could" do Gold using the video part of your phone. Not enabling or anything! LOL


For now it will be either bronze or silver. Some of it I may have to save everything to do later because I'm still recovering from ankle surgery. Don't know how long it will be until I can really get active with Ella.

I think I'm going to end up doing 3 classes for June. Performance Fundamentals to work on our basics. We had the problem when we took obedience classes that we both seemed to get a bit bored. Ella didn't seem to be having fun or too interested, probably because I was a bit bored. Hopefully by doing it on our own we can make it more fun. I think Drives and Control 1 will work well because she seems more motivated by play then by food. The K9 Conditioning. I need to work on that with Ella because she's turned into a couch potato while I haven't been able to do our normal stuff. She definitely has a few pounds to spare right now.


----------



## Kim1607

I was wondering about Get Focused. I did buy the two recommended books. I will decide closer to time. 

Thank you!


----------



## aesthetic

I want to skip the June session because I still have a lot of information of work through, buuut at the same time Training Levels 2A is being offered in June, 2B is being offered in October, and then Training Levels 3 is being offered next February. I don't know when 2A and 2B are being offered again and I don't want to have to wait over a year to finish the Levels.

I really want to take Precision Heeling with Denise in August. I want to use this summer to work on heeling with Kaizer (mainly as something fun to do) but it's such a complex behavior and I really have no clue where or how to start. Then I can take Heeling Games in October, which is going to be another busy month for me.


----------



## Panama Rob

rabernet said:


> Speaking of keeper books: Beyond the Backyard



Just ordered it


----------



## lkw626

rabernet said:


> lkw626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, So I am going to sign my boy Tucker up for a Fenzi class for next session. We are new to Fenzi and Tucker has no official training experience aside from what I have worked on with him. He is almost 9months and has all of his basic commands and tricks down for the most part (recently he has developed selective hearing and will sometimes ignore me if I don't have a treat to offer for him to preform.). These are what he has down now with just the work I have done with him.
> 
> sit
> laydown
> stay
> recall/ come
> leave it
> drop it (50/50)
> paw
> highfive
> touch
> on your bed
> crate
> 
> essentially my question is what class would Fenzi experienced people suggest for him. My ultimate goal for him is to be a therepy dog, but definitely would love to some agility with him because he has such a high drive for play and performing he loves running around and jumping over objects.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the June schedule, I'd recommend Get Focused and/or Performance Fundamentals. For August, I highly recommend Cookie Jar Games.
> 
> Edit to add - Life Skills in August under foundations would be a great class as well - loved that class!
Click to expand...


Thank you, Feel bad for not replying sooner by I was chaperoning a school field trip to DC for a few days with a couple hundred 8th graders... let me tell you a puppy is much easier....I am definitely going to go for performance fundamentals and get focused for June and life skills for August. Cookie Jar games sounds very interesting and fun I will definitely look into that more.


----------



## rabernet

Yesterday was registration day - what did folk sign up for? We just signed up for NW120 this session at Silver. Would have done Gold, but we are in the middle of a move and won't be in our new place until the end of June. Surprisingly - there's nothing else this session that I MUST have!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have not signed up yet, but am looking at 

Intermediate Distance @ bronze (definite)
Unbroken @ bronze (possible but depends on spending plan)


----------



## ktkins7

So far I've got K9 Conditioning and Drives and Control 1. Debating on Performance Fundamentals. We've already done a lot of what is in the syllabus but its been a while.


----------



## turtle66

I signed up for more nose work classes. I did 130 - it was awesome (introduction into advanced nose work) last 'term'.
I actually asked a lot of basic questions, so now I signed up for fundamentals in Bronze and the coach class (in Gold). One can never do too much fundamentals right?

We have been doing nose work for 4 years, very unstructured but fun training. We are stuck now to get a NW 3 title....6 attempts so far....Anyway - since I got a little frustrated I stepped up our training with Fenzi. It is AWESOME!!!


----------



## aesthetic

Definitely Training Levels 2A. I'm debating Get Focused! but I'm not sure if it's worth it. For those of you who have taken it, was it beneficial?


----------



## Panama Rob

"May 22nd!!!! AKA - ten short days away! :laugh:"


Dang It Robin!!!

I'm in NW101. Lol. I couldn't stay away.


----------



## rabernet

Panama Rob said:


> "May 22nd!!!! AKA - ten short days away! :laugh:"
> 
> 
> Dang It Robin!!!
> 
> I'm in NW101. Lol. I couldn't stay away.


LOVED NW101 - such a great class - but I had it under Stacy last term. It's so much fun when you see that lightbulb go off in their heads that it's scent that's getting rewarded.


----------



## ktkins7

I'm waiting until August for NW101. That way I can take the NW classes back to back to back.


----------



## lkw626

so I registered Tucker for training levels 1&2 for June, one is a pre Rec so I am working through it with him now. My question is how much time each day should we spend working on each piece, since they are all available at once i am slightly flustered with how much to work each step before moving on to the next, especially since he knows all of these commands already, what he needs is practice and work on making them truly reliable even without treats being offered every time. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Sorry it's such a newbie question!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Not newbie at all 
I tend to train each dog in 3-5 minute segments with anywhere from 1 to 3 reps or steps. This includes rewarding. They may get multiple sessions per day.


Then there is the reading of assignments, reading the forums, planning the next sessions and review of video which will all take considerably longer. Plus you may find yourself practicing footwork at work or inthe grocery store etc  

I find the training of the dogs themselves takes the least amount of time, planning takes the most and set up takes somewhere in the middle 

Please keep in mind that you can work at your own pace - the lectures will be available for you for at least a year.


----------



## lkw626

thanks! yes Iv been trying to do multiple short sessions throughout the day. One of best place I have found is when we are at sporting events as we are there for long periods of time and it helps him to focus and not get overstimulated with everything going on around him. The second he realizes we are doing something for a purpose nothing else matters to him.


----------



## rabernet

lkw626 said:


> thanks! yes Iv been trying to do multiple short sessions throughout the day. One of best place I have found is when we are at sporting events as we are there for long periods of time and it helps him to focus and not get overstimulated with everything going on around him. The second he realizes we are doing something for a purpose nothing else matters to him.


He's beautiful! I believe I've seen Sue tell folks, even though your dog may be doing all the behaviors in Level 1, you still need to work through it, proof it, etc, before moving on to Level 2. 

We missed Level 1 (other things we wanted to focus on), so I'm hoping this series starts over again next year, I'd love to take it as it is started!


----------



## lkw626

Yes that's exactly what she wrote me, I wasn't possative about the classes to sign him up for so I sent an email I got such quick response it was amazing. 

The time spent on each of the lectures is what I'm kind of curious about. Since level one is all up I'm not quite sure how many days to spend on each one. He does get them quite quickly though which is great. Proofing is exactly what we need to be honest before moving forward. Iv been trying to run through each lecture for about two three days before moving foward. Does this sound about right?


----------



## rabernet

lkw626 said:


> Yes that's exactly what she wrote me, I wasn't possative about the classes to sign him up for so I sent an email I got such quick response it was amazing.
> 
> The time spent on each of the lectures is what I'm kind of curious about. Since level one is all up I'm not quite sure how many days to spend on each one. He does get them quite quickly though which is great. Proofing is exactly what we need to be honest before moving forward. Iv been trying to run through each lecture for about two three days before moving foward. Does this sound about right?


Do the lectures say Week 1, Week 2, etc? I'd spend the entire week how they are laid out if so. But she'll also tell you to go at your own pace, and maybe since she answered so quickly - she could also advise you how best to guage when you're ready to move on to the next lesson?


----------



## rabernet

I never win ANYTHING, ever. I'm happily browsing away on FB and a IM pops up from Denise Fenzi telling me "It's your lucky day!". I had entered a contest she posted today, and won a free Bronze spot - we're going to take Hannah's Unbroken! 

She really made my day! :grin2: It's the little things!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am bronze in Unbroken and it is already awesome!! 

Congrats on winning the contest 



rabernet said:


> I never win ANYTHING, ever. I'm happily browsing away on FB and a IM pops up from Denise Fenzi telling me "It's your lucky day!". I had entered a contest she posted today, and won a free Bronze spot - we're going to take Hannah's Unbroken!
> 
> She really made my day! :grin2: It's the little things!


----------



## Thalie

lkw626 said:


> so I registered Tucker for training levels 1&2 for June, one is a pre Rec so I am working through it with him now. My question is how much time each day should we spend working on each piece, since they are all available at once i am slightly flustered with how much to work each step before moving on to the next, especially since he knows all of these commands already, what he needs is practice and work on making them truly reliable even without treats being offered every time.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sorry it's such a newbie question!


For those specific classes, take it week by week. You have five behaviors to work on. Each behavior is ten cookies. At Level 1, it should take you no more than a couple of minutes to get rid of those cookies. You can do a break for play, potty, or whatever between each behavior training. 

From Sue's mouth on the FB group :
"Work a step until you're comfortable with it. If you don't get there before the next lesson, make the next lesson first priority and the previous one second. So
Zen
Come
Target
Sit
Down

Do Zen the first day.
Do Come and Zen the second day.
Do Target and Come and Zen the third day. And so on. Then if you only have time for 3 on the fourth day, you'll be leaving off the one you've done the most work on."

Looking at 5 behaviors times 10 cookies, your whole session should take about 10-12 minutes of work. You can also do two shorter sessions and work for example on Zen, Come, Target in daily session 1 (about 6-8 minutes) and Target, Sit, Down in daily session 2 (about 6-8 minutes).

If Tucker is fluent on those (doing it on cue with stimulus control, aka doing sit and not down when asked to sit), look in each behavior's comeafters. Lots of daily life practical things there.

Speaking of Fenzi classes, if you registered for classes and asked to join specific FB group for those, remember to send the Admin of that group a screenshot of your class list or library. I admin a couple of groups and have people in limbo because I did not get screenshots; I chase them when I can but no admin will admit anybody without a screenshot. 

The class specific groups are a good resource. You can join and never post, you can join and ask questions, you can join and post videos for peer review (instructors usually do not interact with students there, with some exceptions).


----------



## rabernet

Thalie said:


> For those specific classes, take it week by week. You have five behaviors to work on. Each behavior is ten cookies. At Level 1, it should take you no more than a couple of minutes to get rid of those cookies. You can do a break for play, potty, or whatever between each behavior training.
> 
> From Sue's mouth on the FB group :
> "Work a step until you're comfortable with it. If you don't get there before the next lesson, make the next lesson first priority and the previous one second. So
> Zen
> Come
> Target
> Sit
> Down
> 
> Do Zen the first day.
> Do Come and Zen the second day.
> Do Target and Come and Zen the third day. And so on. Then if you only have time for 3 on the fourth day, you'll be leaving off the one you've done the most work on."
> 
> Looking at 5 behaviors times 10 cookies, your whole session should take about 10-12 minutes of work. You can also do two shorter sessions and work for example on Zen, Come, Target in daily session 1 (about 6-8 minutes) and Target, Sit, Down in daily session 2 (about 6-8 minutes).
> 
> If Tucker is fluent on those (doing it on cue with stimulus control, aka doing sit and not down when asked to sit), look in each behavior's comeafters. Lots of daily life practical things there.
> 
> Speaking of Fenzi classes, if you registered for classes and asked to join specific FB group for those, remember to send the Admin of that group a screenshot of your class list or library. I admin a couple of groups and have people in limbo because I did not get screenshots; I chase them when I can but no admin will admit anybody without a screenshot.
> 
> The class specific groups are a good resource. You can join and never post, you can join and ask questions, you can join and post videos for peer review (instructors usually do not interact with students there, with some exceptions).


Nathalie - I didn't realize this was you until I just read this and saw your signature! What classes are you taking this session with sweet Col?


----------



## Thalie

I am here, I am there, I am everywhere, lol. In truth I had not posted here in a loooong time but came back to peek since I have some time on my hands at the moment and the Fenzi thread jumped at my face ?

I am in TL2a at Bronze mostly to get visuals on all that's in the book, get a complete picture of the progression for the far away future when a pup joins the family, remedy some holes by going back to the beginnings for some things, and because it is a Sue's class. 

I am also in OB580 at Gold because it is one of the classes I had my eye on for a good while but did not trust myself to be able to do without direct guidance and ..... I won the Gold spot, woooot ? I am already sweating peas in that one. Good thing that Laura is very patient ?


----------



## rabernet

Thalie said:


> I am here, I am there, I am everywhere, lol. In truth I had not posted here in a loooong time but came back to peek since I have some time on my hands at the moment and the Fenzi thread jumped at my face ?
> 
> I am in TL2a at Bronze mostly to get visuals on all that's in the book, get a complete picture of the progression for the far away future when a pup joins the family, remedy some holes by going back to the beginnings for some things, and because it is a Sue's class.
> 
> I am also in OB580 at Gold because it is one of the classes I had my eye on for a good while but did not trust myself to be able to do without direct guidance and ..... I won the Gold spot, woooot ? I am already sweating peas in that one. Good thing that Laura is very patient ?


Congratulations on winning a Gold spot!


----------



## Thalie

Thanks. For a first lottery win it was a huge one. I could not believe my eyes when I saw the email. It is a hard class for me due to the mechanics and the need to have really good timing while doing several things. I like how it is split in small and very clear steps; that is a really great characteristic of all the Fenzi classes I have taken so far.

Enjoy your Bronze freebie in Unbroken &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Rilelen

We're finishing up Training Levels 1 (oh that loose leash walking....) and continuing on with 2A this session. I've found it to be really fantastic for filling in holes that we skipped or were rusty - going back and retraining Abby's formal recall has been surprisingly helpful. Other things like zen, sit, down, we pretty much had already, so I focused more on the "comeafters" adding in distraction/distance/duration/difficulty etc, and we've gotten a lot more reliability with those. 

Other than 2A, we're not doing anything this session because Abby is starting private lessons next week with a local agility trainer - I'm super excited about that, especially since Loretta is doing her Agility 110 class again in August, so we will definitely be there for that (maybe, if we have lottery luck, even at something other than bronze!).


----------



## Rilelen

It's almost that time again....what are people taking in August? I was looking at Life Skills with Hannah (Robin, didn't you take that with Noah, how was it?), Agility 110 with Loretta, and Engagement with Denise....but now Deb moved Cooperative Care to August, too! So I have to make some choices....we'll definitely be doing Agility 110 because I think it will tie in nicely with what we've been working on in our in-person lessons (which also have a lot of focus on foundations and floorwork). But...I want them all. Help.


----------



## aesthetic

I think I want to do Precision Heeling with Denise this time around...I think it'll be a fun thing for Kaizer and I to do together.


----------



## turtle66

Engagement with Denise and another nose work class - advanced skills or something like that...


----------



## Rilelen

Engagement is tempting me so badly....but I'm wondering if I should wait til the spring when it's offered again (Denise said she'll probably offer it again about six months from now). Someone also reminded me that Sue's "Structure and Movement" class is being offered this term, so added that one to my wish list. 

I'd be super curious to hear more about precision heeling if you do it with Kaizer! I've heard such good things about it, but only in a general sense.


----------



## aesthetic

If we take the class, I'll tell you about it! It seems like such a good class, I'm very excited for it.

I wanted to take Engagement too, but I've heard it's a hard class (i don't know what that means but I bet it'll need a lot of time dedicated to that) and with school starting up and Precision Heeling, I'm afraid I won't give it the time it deserves. I refuse to look at the schedule now that I've picked out one class, just so I don't go and find another class (or 2, or 3...) that I want to take.


----------



## Rilelen

Oh, I hear you - and not looking at the schedule is so smart! I made the mistake of checking out the Facebook group today....and fell into Structure and Movement, which I had decided just yesterday was too much on top of Life Skills, Agility 110, and Canine Cooperative Care (at bronze for those, I'm not crazy enough to take three golds). Oops. 

I'm blaming Sue for all her talk of why elephants can't jump and orcas and, oh, I just couldn't help it. Not my fault. Surely.


----------



## aesthetic

I heard there's a porcupine in this session of CCC  how are you liking your classes so far?


----------



## Rilelen

I wound up not doing CCC and was so bummed, when I heard about the porcupine!!!! Missed my chance!!!

We ended up doing "Structure and Movement" with Sue at gold, which has been fascinating. I could sit and listen to Sue talk about dogs all day long, and now I get to do exactly that. 

We're also doing Agility 110 and Life Skills at bronze. I've been focusing more on the Agility 110 skills, as they align nicely with our homework from our in-person trainer and lends some nice structure to what we've been practicing here. Which is to say - I need to go back and work on our life skills assignments from last week! But I can tell that they're going to be a big help, esp the verbal cue to back-up on LLW. One thing we've struggled with there is that Abby's not very sensitive to pressure and doesn't see pressure on the collar as a cue at all (Sue's training levels have helped there, in level 1 we worked on giving-to-pressure, which was such a novel idea to Abby). I think we have a communication issue where she genuinely does not understand what I'm asking for on LLW, and I think the verbal back-up cue will help in clarifying that.

So....where's my dog???? Time to go work on giving me three steps! 

How's everyone else faring, now that we're entering the halfway point?


----------



## rabernet

Thought I'd revive this thread. Had not planned on signing up for anything this session, skipped last session (I have a ton of things in my library to work on), but saw Nosework 101 was on the schedule again with Stacy, and signed up for gold. We took it at Silver with her before, but life got in the way with the move, and we've gotten rusty - so I'm excited to start over with fresh eyes on us for the first time! 

Anyone else taking Fenzi classes this session?


----------



## FosterGolden

Hi I'm new (with an honorary Golden -- a yellow Lab, actually -- and looking for a Golden)! I'm a big Fenzi fan. Got BTG at Gold. Super excited. 

Also, is anyone else going to camp in Albany, Oregon this summer???


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am resisting  my budget says I can do brick n mortar with Brady which he needs, or FDSA ...

And I am really trying to stay on budget !


----------



## rabernet

FosterGolden said:


> Hi I'm new (with an honorary Golden -- a yellow Lab, actually -- and looking for a Golden)! I'm a big Fenzi fan. Got BTG at Gold. Super excited.
> 
> Also, is anyone else going to camp in Albany, Oregon this summer???


Wish I could go to camp, but I'm in Atlanta area - way too far for me to travel. Not in the budget for airline tickets, etc.


----------



## FosterGolden

I get it. When I heard that camp was maybe going to be in Oregon, I started budgeting for it. We have working spots, so it was expensive, but also a bargain. I don't have to deal with travel though, which makes a huge difference, and I guess I was smart because I rented a large house near the site on AirBNB as soon as I registered and am splitting it with friends, so lodging is costing each of us $45 per night and we'll cook at home, splitting up the meals. The hotels near the site are expensive for what they are.


----------



## FosterGolden

Sunrise said:


> I am resisting  my budget says I can do brick n mortar with Brady which he needs, or FDSA ...
> 
> And I am really trying to stay on budget !


It adds up fast, doesn't it!?!?


----------



## aesthetic

No classes this session :-( I just don't have the time with school and extracurriculars. I start applying for college in the fall, so I need to get everything together by then lol. Poor Kaizer has been neglected a little throughout all of this. I was eying that recall class though. I hope it comes back soon.


----------



## Panama Rob

I plan on finally doing Gun Dog Foundations this go round.


----------



## Eclipse

Signed up for the Worked Up class. My first Fenzi class! I read through the Gold level posts (I'm bronze) and I saw that there's several field/performance bred agility Goldens with major over arousal issues just like Penny. It's a relief to see other Golden owners are going through the same thing.


----------



## turtle66

I signed up for 
- Control your Canine in Bronze and the new class:
- Scent Puzzle Sampler (nose work) - also Bronze

These will be number 11 and 12. I just love those classes. Would love to do more than Bronze, but with 12 vacation days then 2 more meetings, well - time for videoing is limited.

I am also going to the FDSA training camp this year - right around the corner in Albany.

Very excited about this.


----------



## Thalie

I've signed up for NW120. We did the Introduction with both Spip & Flem a good while ago and I am curious about what comes after. Col has not been introduced to odor yet; we have worked on scent with articles though.

I might get into the Baby Genius (planning for someday) because it is a class that will not be offered regularly methinks.


----------



## turtle66

Thalie,

it'll be good 

Have fun!


----------



## aesthetic

What classes are you taking in April? Kaizer and I are taking Donna's recall class. His recall has taken such a major hit within the past couple of months, so I'm really excited to see how this class goes.


----------



## KKaren

Glimmer and I are going to join in the fun this semester with either

FE101: Relationship Building Through Play taught by Denise Fenzi, or
FE125: Adolescent Sport Dogs taught by Julie Daniels

Thanks for the registration reminder aesthetic. Recall for Kaizer sounds great... definitely something Glimmer and I should look into for the future.


----------



## Eclipse

I'm taking The Whole Picture with Sarah Stremming. It deals with dogs that aren't able to wait their turn in class or competition and Penny definitely needs that.


----------



## aesthetic

KKaren, I took the play class in October (?), I loved it. Kaizer and I went to our first agility class on Thursday, and he was way too excited/aroused to participate but he did offer me a lot of personal engagement throughout the class, which I was very happy to see! I attribute that all to the play class  The adolescent sports dog class sounds really interesting too. You have a tough choice!


----------



## KKaren

Yeah it is a tough choice, I was all set on the play class and then I saw the word ... Adolescent... and thought... yep that's my girl. So we'll see, there are few more days to decide. I have to make sure I don't get over committed because I am in Basic Agility 2 and Intro to Rally starting in mid April. Great that you and Kaizer have started Agility it is crazy fun


----------



## FosterGolden

Wyatt and I will be finishing up our BTG class (it runs two semesters). That is enough for me!


----------



## myluckypenny

I thought I'd revive this thread with the upcoming registration for October. Will anyone else be taking Overgreeter's Anonymous? I figured if there was ever a class for goldens to take its this one haha  I'll be signing up at bronze, wish I could do gold but that's out of the budget for now! I still have plenty in my library that I'd like to revisit and work through again (mainly Engagement & Performance Fundamentals).


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have accelerated my training plans for Aedan so he can be ring ready if needed and so signed up for 

Ring Confidence at Gold

plus Bronze level for 
Bye Bye Cookie 
Getting the Most out of your Ring Performance

Going to be a busy autumn! But hoping to get him ready to hit the rings by mid to late November


----------



## rabernet

myluckypenny said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread with the upcoming registration for October. Will anyone else be taking Overgreeter's Anonymous? I figured if there was ever a class for goldens to take its this one haha  I'll be signing up at bronze, wish I could do gold but that's out of the budget for now! I still have plenty in my library that I'd like to revisit and work through again (mainly Engagement & Performance Fundamentals).


We're taking Overgreeters Anonymouse at bronze!


----------



## Anele

Ohh, I didn't know there was an Overgreeter's Anonymous! 

We are signing up for "Managing Multi-Dog Mayhem" that FosterGolden told me about. We don't have any issues between the dogs and I want to keep it that way!!!


----------



## FosterGolden

I am going on vacation, so I might take a couple courses at Bronze. Last session we did Nancy's Open and Utility Problem Solving at Gold. So much work!


----------



## myluckypenny

Glad to see that you are all still taking Fenzi courses! I'm relatively new, I just started taking them in June, but I'm pretty hooked now  

I'm also contemplating the retrieve to hand class, have any of you taken that one before?


----------



## aesthetic

I've been thinking about the retrieve class! I really like Donna Hill's teaching methods and I do think we could have a neater retrieve. I've heard really great things about the class too.


----------



## Anele

Classes were supposed to close yesterday... shhh... but I just registered for one today: Canine Fitness Trainer. (You can sign up class-by-class or get a discount if you do all 4 at once.)


----------



## quilter

We are in Overgreeters Anonymous for bronze. I'm happy if I get one good ah-ha in each class, and I've got mine so far! The instructor's way of teaching Look&Dismiss is really working for us. We've taken a Control Unleashed class in the past, but the method there didn't really work for Casper.

I thought there would be way more golden in the class!


----------



## GoldeninCT

*Overgreeter's Anonymous*

How was Overgreeter's Anonymous class? I was looking into it for Jarvis and would like some reviews. Was it helpful? He has always been friendly and stopped jumping but still gets excited when greeting.


----------

